# TIA-Portal > Negative Systemeigenschaften > Wunsch- / Verbesserungsliste



## Paule (26 Mai 2011)

Nach dem bestätigt wurde dass Siemens dieses Forum liest könnten wir doch eine Bug- / Wunschliste für das TIA-Portal erstellen.

1. Ich zeige mit dem Mauszeiger auf einen Any dann erscheint nur noch z.B: P#DBx.DBB0.0 : Struct
Dass das ein Struct ist weiß ich selber, die Länge will ich wissen.
In der Onlinesicht sehe ich dann die Länge (bei Step 7 classic auch offline)
Gerade bei der Verwendung von dem Blockmove kann man durch das erkennen der Länge im Vorfeld schon Fehler beheben.


----------



## marlob (26 Mai 2011)

Mein Wunsch:
Ich will das das endlich in die Niederlande geliefert wird. Ich will auch mitreden können


----------



## MSB (26 Mai 2011)

2. Optik generell, insbesondere Farbwahl überdenken, oder wenigstens umfassend einstellbar machen Stichwort: Mehr Kontrast statt grau in grau

3. Baugruppenparametrierung, z.B. Analogbaugruppen, irgendwie von der Bedienung her erheblich umständlicher als bei Step7

4. Warum Graph in der neuen Version wieder an die uralte DIN40719 und nicht an Grafcet angelehnt wurde erschließt sich auch nicht so wirklich

5. Shortcuts überdenken, z.B. F2 statt STRG-Leertaste,
STRG-R für neues Netzwerk anstatt Umschalt-F2
Anpassen der funktionell gleichen Shortcuts an Step7

6. Variablendeklaration in den Bausteinen:
Umschaltung Tabellarisch, Textbasiert, ähnlich wie bei Codesys


----------



## Paule (26 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> 5. Shortcuts überdenken, z.B. F2 statt STRG-Leertaste,
> STRG-R für neues Netzwerk anstatt Umschalt-F2
> Anpassen der funktionell gleichen Shortcuts an Step7


Hallo MSB, 
das anpassen an die Shortcuts von Step 7 sei in Arbeit, also an alle, nicht die neuen Shortcuts einprägen sie werden wahrscheinlich noch mal geändert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2011)

Mein Wunsch ist ab SP1 vollen Umfang von Safty und das die
Soft SPS'en aufgenommen werden. 

Wenn nicht dann einen realistischen und ehrlichen
Zeitplan, wann die fehlenden Optionen ausgeliefert 
werden. 

@Marlob, Holland bekommt erst post wenn Deutschland
versorgt ist, das wär ja noch schöner.


----------



## MSB (27 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo MSB,
> das anpassen an die Shortcuts von Step 7 sei in Arbeit, also an alle, nicht die neuen Shortcuts einprägen sie werden wahrscheinlich noch mal geändert.


Hatte ich im anderen Thread bereits gelesen, wollte das hier aber trotzdem nochmal geballt aufführen,
da ich hoffe das in diesem Thread eine Diskussion weitgehend unterbleibt.


----------



## Ralle (27 Mai 2011)

@marlob
Man, so hat der Paule das doch nicht gemeint! 

Erst mal nur zum Design
1. Graue Tabellen und weiße Linien zwischen den Tabellenfeldern, dass bringt einen schnell zum Augenarzt, also bitte ändern oder einstellbar machen.
2. Eigenschaftsdialoge im unteren (bteiten) Fenster, in denen man kilometerweit scollen muß, das ist furchtbar.
3. Diese grauen Bochen (Timer, Move etc.) mit schwarzer Schrift und weißen Trennlinien, das nervt, bitte, einfache Kästchen, wie in Step7 einstellbar wären mit lieber!
4. Zeilenkommentare in AWL kann man irgendwie nicht richtig positionieren, aber immerhin, das wurde so von Step7 übernommen.


----------



## Ralle (27 Mai 2011)

"Freie Kommentarbox"

Wenn ich das über das Menü bei einer Box anwähle und die freien Kommentare
gerade abgewählt sind, dann passiert scheinbar nichts. Nach Anwahl "Freie Kommentare sichtbar/unsichtbar machen" erscheinen sie. 
Ich meine, wenn ich einen freien Kommentar einfüge, dann will ich da was reinschreiben, also kann man damit auch gleichzeitig die Kommentarsicht einschalten


----------



## Ralle (27 Mai 2011)

"Aufrufstruktur" und "Belegungsplan" gibt es lt. Hilfe, aber wo finde ich das??????

Gibt es auch eine zentrale Querverweisliste und wenn ja wo.

Kann ich auch einen Querverweis erhalten, wenn ich einfach die gesuchte Variable in ein Suchfenster eintippe wie in "Gehe zur Verwendungstelle" in V5.5?


----------



## MSB (27 Mai 2011)

Eine für mich persönlich extrem wichtige Sache habe ich noch vergessen:

Beim Wechsel zwischen den Sprachen von AWL -> KOP oder FUP, hier werden dann die AWL-Kommentarzeilen und somit evtl. auskommentierte Befehle gnadenlos gelöscht.
Bei Step7 wurden die wenigstens grundsätzlich erhalten, im allerschlimmsten Fall zwar verschoben, was aber nicht sooo schlimm ist wie löschen.

Da man davor vorher gewarnt wird, scheint das auch absolut bewusst so gemacht zu sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch:
> Ich will das das endlich in die Niederlande geliefert wird. Ich will auch mitreden können



Du brauchst einen Zweitwohnsitz in Deutschland!

Frank


----------



## hovonlo (27 Mai 2011)

In jeder halbwegs vernünftigen SW kann ich mir die Shortcuts einstellen wie ich sie möchte und bekomme sie nicht vom Hersteller aufs Auge gedrückt:

Also: bitte frei einstellbare Hotkeys.


----------



## Paule (27 Mai 2011)

Bei einem Array wird keine Offset Adresse mehr angezeigt:





Orginalthread vom Bertl:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45449


----------



## jd_otter (27 Mai 2011)

*Querverweise*

Ich schmeisse hier dann mal einfach 1 Sache in den Raum:

Zulassen, dass das Querverweisfenster (CTRL-ALT-Q "Gehe zur Verwendungsstelle" in Step7) von überall aus geöffnet werden kann. Bei Step7 kriegt man das Querverweisfenster nur geöffnet wenn man auf eine Zeile mit einer querverweisbaren Parameter steht. Ich kann gar nicht erzählen wie oft ich einfach nach irgendeinem Parameter suchen wollte und dann im Code nach einer Zeile mit irgendeinem Parameter suchen musste so, dass ich das Querverweisfenster aufbekomme.

Ausserdem: Querverweise von lokalen (TEMP) und vor allem statischen (STAT) Variabelen möglich machen. Die Krücke in Step7 mittels "Gehe zu lokale Verwendungsstelle" ist noch nicht mal die halbe Miete.

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## daschris (27 Mai 2011)

jd_otter schrieb:


> Ich schmeisse hier dann mal einfach 1 Sache in den Raum:
> 
> Zulassen, dass das Querverweisfenster (CTRL-ALT-Q "Gehe zur Verwendungsstelle" in Step7) von überall aus geöffnet werden kann. Bei Step7 kriegt man das Querverweisfenster nur geöffnet wenn man auf eine Zeile mit einer querverweisbaren Parameter steht. Ich kann gar nicht erzählen wie oft ich einfach nach irgendeinem Parameter suchen wollte und dann im Code nach einer Zeile mit irgendeinem Parameter suchen musste so, dass ich das Querverweisfenster aufbekomme.
> 
> ...


Das geht doch... oder versteh ich da grad was falsch? Wenn ich auf der CPU/Programm/Baustein stehe und auf Querverweisliste öffne zeigt er mir alles an. Wenn ich im Baustein auf einer Variable stehe zeigt er mir alle verwendungen an, mit dirktem sprung...

daschris

Meinst du die Verwendung innerhalt eines FBs? Wie hier z.b. einer statischen variable? Oder hast du was anderes gemeint?


----------



## jd_otter (27 Mai 2011)

*Querverweisliste (wohl erweitert im Vergleich zu Step7)*



daschris schrieb:


> Das geht doch...


 
Nah, das ist ja super! :-D

Wie geschrieben hatte ich einfach mal was in den Raum reingeworfen. Was ich vergessen hatte zu schreiben (obwohl in einem anderen Thread mal erwähnt) ist, dass ich leider noch kein TIA-Portal habe womit ich testen kann.

Ich werde mich mal etwas mehr zurückhalten. Ich könnte hier eine ganze Latte an Bugs und fehlende Features aus Step7 runterschreiben, aber damit wird keiner glücklich. Das mit der Querverweisliste kam auch nur daher, dass ich getriggert wurde durch einen anderen Post in diesem Thread.

Ich werde mich wieder etwas mehr auf's nur Mitlesen konzentrieren... 

[EDIT]
Frage: kann man jetzt tatsächlich auch von den lokalen (TEMP) oder zumindest mal von den statischen (STAT) Variablen eine Querverweisliste anfordern? Und was kriegt man dann da? Das wurde aus deinem Post nicht ganz klar (für mich zumindest).
[/EDIT]

Danke für die Info,
Gruss,
Jan


----------



## daschris (27 Mai 2011)

Hab noch einen screenshot angehängt...vielleicht ist es ja das was du sehen willst


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2011)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Dateimanagement in TIA aus, sind da jetzt
auch mal Lange Verezichnissnamen möglich, wenn mann aus TIA heraus
etwas erstellt oder Kopiert?


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Du brauchst TIA nicht mehr, um Deine Projekte zu komprimieren, zu verschieben, zu ... was weiss ich noch ... Mach ich jetzt mit Bordmitteln des OS.
> 
> Hauptsache ist (hoffe, das stimmt jetzt, was ich sage), dass die zugehörigen Unterordner zu der .ap11-Datei vorhanden sind. Auf die ap11 doppelklicken, und das Projekt öffnet sich (das ging ja bei der .s7p-Datei nicht).
> 
> ...


Schei... - es ist ja Wochenende. Was tu ich da grad wieder im Forum? Ach, jetzt seh ich es: ich warte auf die SP-1-Installation meines WinVPC-Win7-32. Und Frau ist aus. Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach Henne und Ei. Ob ich im Forum bin, weil Frau fort. Oder ob Frau fort, weil ich ja sowieso jede Minute an der Maschine verbring


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juni 2011)

so, jetzt hab ich - glaub ich - das erste zerschossene Projekt.

kann es wirklich wahr sein, dass man in Flex11 keine gewöhnlichen Bilder spiegeln kann? ähhm, eigentlich nichts? ist bei mir permanent ausgegraut.

Und AG-Abzug? wie macht man das? Irgendwann hatte ich dann in einem frischen Projekt etwas, was wie ein AG-Abzug aussah - aber eine weitere jungfräuliche CPU (innovierte 315) hab ich damit nicht hochgezogen bekommen. nicht in einer halben, dreiviertel Stunde. Bis die Gedult ausging und ich die Systemdaten mit V5.5 rübergespielt habe.

also, das zerschossene Projekt:
hab ich Maschine in rechts- und links-Ausführung. Rechts-Variante fertig, getestet, funktioniert. Panel (MP277/10) also kopiert und mit anderer Adresse ins Projekt gehängt. Adresse 1: Rechtsausführung, Adresse 3: Linksausführung.

Und magic-magic: wenn man unten in der taskleistenähnlichen Navigation in die gruppierten Bilder klickt, geht nicht immer das richtige Bild auf.

Plötzlich ist auf der Rechts-Visu ein Links-Bild vorzufinden. Denk ich: klar, biste zu blöde, rechts und links auseinander zu halten. aber magic-magic: in der Projektierung ist die richtige Ansicht, aufm Panel falsch!

Also sinngemäß mal Bild gelöscht und neu erstellt. Und danach Absturz! TIA will aus dieser Datenbasis kein Laufzeitsystem mehr generieren - es kommt noch diese gesittete Fehlermeldung: "Neustart? ja-nein-vielleicht". Aber generieren geht auch zum wiederholtem Male nach Neustart des Rechners nicht ...

Gut - ich habs ja kommen sehen. SIK von vor einer und zwei Stunden ist vorhanden. Mal schaun, welche ein Weiterarbeiten erlaubt (kann ja dann Verlust von noch mehr Zeit bedeuten, wenn die Ursache des Problems schon früher entstand).

Déjà-vu - muss es wirklich so kommen? wie 2004?


----------



## IBFS (7 Juni 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Gut - ich habs ja kommen sehen. SIK von vor einer und zwei Stunden ist vorhanden. Mal schaun, welche ein Weiterarbeiten erlaubt (kann ja dann Verlust von noch mehr Zeit bedeuten, wenn die Ursache des Problems schon früher entstand).



Gibt es denn einen Backup-Ordner?  [siehe: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45762]

Gebe das Projekt umgehend zu SIEMENS - von mir haben die auch schon eins - das ist wohl das Beste. Damit können die dann üben 

Frank


----------



## IBFS (7 Juni 2011)

NEGATIVE SYSTEMEIGANSCHAFT -->  WinCC V11 teilweise auch STEP7 V11:

Man kann (zur Zeit) keine Eigenschaft oder Felder usw. AUSSCHNEIDEN (CTRL+X) und woanders einfügen (CTRL+V).
Man muß stattdessen Kopieren --> Einfügen  und das Quellobjekt anschießend manuell löschen.
Das im Übrigen geht generell nicht, also auch nicht über Kontextmenü 

Das ist GROSSER MIST!!!!  

Frank


----------



## Nordischerjung (9 Juni 2011)

So,

da ich bis dato leider keine Zeit hatte auf eine TIA Vorführung zu gehen, ist mein Siemens Vertreter und ein TIA Kollege bei mir gewesen und hat mir das Portal mal ein wenig gezeigt. Auf manche Beispiele, die er mir zeigte, sagt ich: "Weiß ich schon", darauf antwortete er: "Aha, sie lesen im SPS-Forum" 

Ich dachte cool, dann kannst du ja gleich ne 1200er, CU305, S110,TP177B und alles mit PN laufen lassen. geht doch alles mit dem TIA? Naja nicht ganz... 
Da ich Technologie CPUs einsetze müsste ich mir den neusten Starter auf einer VM installieren und die CU305 dann dort Parametrieren. Die Technolgoie wird wohl erst in ca. 1-2 Jahren im TIA vorhanden sein (lt Aussage des TIA Kollegen).
Das ist dann mal Klasse, keine 315T im TIA. Also bleib ich dann erst einmal beim alten Step7 5.5, dort funktioniert es noch. Bloß was tun, wenn ich dann doch mal eine 1200er einsetzen möchte, soll, will? Naja Total Integrated ist es wohl erst in ein Paar Jahren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

1..2 Jahre  
was sind das den für Zeitachsen, wenn die nicht die wichtigsten Optionen
wie Safty, T-Funktionen einführen ist dieses Werkzeug doch Wertlos.

Mir hat die Tage ein Siemens Mitarbeiter gesagt: "Die aktuelle Version ist nur zum Dadeln"


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist GROSSER MIST!!!!


hab ich auch schon negativ bemerkt. Mit einem kleinen, positiven Funken: Stand 2005 oder so hatte Flex da mal eine Macke, dass Kopieren, insbesondere Ausschneiden - Einfügen nicht immer einwandfrei klappte (bei mir passiert mit Rezepturlisten). Insofern finde ich kopieren und anschliessendes löschen der Quelle schon sicherer.

Mein Projekt habe ich im Übrigen wohl während so einer Kopieraktion zerschossen. Die vorletzte Sicherung konnte ich weiterverwenden und habe sicherheitshalber das Kopieren von Panel zu Panel direkt vermieden und statt dessen die betreffende Grafik mit Paint dupliziert und in das andere Panel frisch importiert.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2011)

Hat schon einmal jemand versucht eine unspezifizierte Verbindung für eine 315PN anzulegen?

Nach ewigem Rumsuchen bin ich überhaupt erst einmal in die richtige Maske gelangt:

Geräte & Netze --> Netzansicht --> Reiter Verbindungen --> im oberen Fenster CPU anklicken. Dann kann man eine Verbindung einfügen. 

Diese Suchen in den Menüs nervt absolut, "Einfügen/"neue Verbindung" ist ausgegraut, bis man ich richtigen Fenster, auf der SPS steht.

Noch viel nerviger ist das gescrolle in der Eigenschaftsliste im untersten Fenster. Das ist sowas von unergonomisch gemacht, da faßt man sich an den Kopf. 
Und immer schön kontrastarm, hellgrau auf Dunkelgrau, ausgegraut, weil  nicht bedienbar ist mittelgrau. Super gemacht, einfach genial Scheiße!


----------



## Nordischerjung (9 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> 1..2 Jahre
> was sind das den für Zeitachsen, wenn die nicht die wichtigsten Optionen
> wie Safty, T-Funktionen einführen ist dieses Werkzeug doch Wertlos.


Und genau aus diesem Grund sehe ich das bei mir auch so



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..."Die aktuelle Version ist nur zum Dadeln"



ROFLMAO, nagut, vielleicht kann ich ja mal ne 1200er ausprobieren, toll



Ralle schrieb:


> Noch viel nerviger ist das gescrolle in der Eigenschaftsliste im untersten Fenster. Das ist sowas von unergonomisch gemacht, da faßt man sich an den Kopf.
> Und immer schön kontrastarm, hellgrau auf Dunkelgrau, ausgegraut, weil  nicht bedienbar ist mittelgrau. Super gemacht, einfach genial Scheiße!



Ralle + TIA = :sw19::sm17::sw9::sb7:

*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Ralle + TIA = :sw19::sm17::sw9::sb7:
> 
> *ROFL*



Na ja, eigentlich weniger TIA, als KLICKI-BUNTI für Analphabeten. 
Und wehe jetzt fragt hier einer, was ein Analphabet ist!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

das habe ich auch schon festgestellt das es sehr anstrengend ist mit
TIA zu arbeiten. Eine Darstellung wie z.b. wie in Step 7 (altbacken) hätte
ich der jetzigen Form vorgezogen. In der Praxis, wie es dann immer so ist,
wenn mann so 5..6 std. auf den zu kleinen Notebook Bildschirm beim 
Kunden, unter den Lärmpegel von großen Maschinen arbeiten muß wird 
mann nichts mehr wiederfinden. Dann werden einen nur noch die Augen weh 
tun. Und das ganze schon wenn mann erst 1/3 seiner Sollarbeitszeit erreicht
hat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ralle + TIA = :sw19::sm17::sw9::sb7:


 
So langsam mache ich mir ein bißchen Sorgen wegen dir ... 
Was ist denn los ? Du warst doch bei der Einführung von Step7 und auch Flexibel auch schon mit am Start ... war es da denn so anders ? In meiner Erinnerung nicht ...


----------



## Nordischerjung (9 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...,
> wenn mann so 5..6 std. auf den zu kleinen Notebook Bildschirm beim
> Kunden, unter den Lärmpegel von großen Maschinen arbeiten muß wird
> mann nichts mehr wiederfinden.
> ...



du arbeitest einfach zu lange


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juni 2011)

wie wärs mit konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlägen? das ist nämlich der eigentliche Sinn dieses Threads. Mit eurem ewigen Scheisse-Geschimpfe macht ihr es den Siemenslern nicht grad leicht, sich sachlich mit den hier angesprochenen Themen auseinanderzusetzen. Sodenn die diesen Thread nicht aus Langeweile schon längst beiseite gelegt haben.

Macht doch für euer Scheisse-Geschimpfe einen Extra-Thread auf oder verzieht euch in den TIA-kommt-jetzt-Thread. den liest ja nichtmal mehr unser Admin.


----------



## Nordischerjung (9 Juni 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wie wärs mit konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlägen?...


Hab ich doch gemacht: Bitte Siemens bau mir einen Starter bzw funktionierende Technologie in die Software!!!!


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> So langsam mache ich mir ein bißchen Sorgen wegen dir ...
> Was ist denn los ? Du warst doch bei der Einführung von Step7 und auch Flexibel auch schon mit am Start ... war es da denn so anders ? In meiner Erinnerung nicht ...



Doch, es war anders, obwohl auch diese Software anfangs megamies war. Aber immerhin hatten die damals bei Step7 Styleguides, die einfach, ergonomisch und sinnvoll waren. Das habe ich bei der Einführung von WinCCFlex schon bemängelt, das die Oberfläche schlecht ist und mit dem Platz auf dem Bildschirm verschwenderisch umgeht. Tia ist ein wenig besser bei den Bildrahmen und Überschriften, bei den Farben ist es einfach mies und das Scrollen in den Eigenschaften ist eine Zumutung erster Klasse.

Das eigentliche Programmieren steht bei TIA ganz hinten an, aber das ist mein Job und nicht das bunte tolle rumnavigieren. Auch wenn man die Bausteine in Unterordner packen kann, diese Baumansicht mit den bunten Bildchen ist unnötig und nervig, das ist doch bei Step7 recht gut gelöst.

Aber Sorgen brauchst du dir nicht machen, ich werde auch diesen Siemens-Müll irgendwie halbwegs zu handhaben wissen, ging ja sogar mit Indraworks, das ist m.E. vor 4-5 Jahren noch besch... gewesen.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2011)

Ach so, noch vergessen, nur um mal den täglichen *SWahnsinn* zu illustrieren.

Ich hab gerade ein Mobile-Panel am Start mit WinCCFlex. Das Fester zum Editieren der Oberfläche zeigt nicht etwa nur den Bildschirm des Panels, nein es zeigt den gesamten Umriß von diesem Teil und der ist auf Grund der runden Form sehr groß. Jedesmal, wenn man ein Fenster öffnet, ist kaum etwas vom Bildschirm des Panels zu sehen, sondern dieser elende Außenumriß (linke obere Ecke). Man muß also scrollen nach links und nach oben, dann hat man den Bildschirm. Anderer Maßstab hat keinen Zweck, dann kann man die Elemente nicht mehr genau genau auf dem Bildschirm des Panels plazieren.

So etwas weckt nun einmal Haßgefühle, wenn man den ganzen Tag Fenster schieben darf, weil sich da jemand einfach keinen Kopf macht und nicht kapieren will, daß er nicht Software macht, mit der andere ein wenig rumspielen, nein, die sollen damit arbeiten und zwar den ganzen Tag. Uns geändert wird so etwas bei Siemens ohnehin nicht, da kann man lange drauf warten.


----------



## JaZs (9 Juni 2011)

Ich würde mir wünschen,

das beim Kopieren von Bausteien die Nummern automatisch bzw. mit Abfrage sich ändern und nicht doppelte Bausteinnummer erzeugt werden. Spätestens beim Komplieren meckert er zwar.


Warum ist jetzt eine Parmeterversorgung bei SFB notwendig? Bis zur V5.5 konnte ich die Parameter extern ohne Zusatzvariable zuweisen. Bei Funktionsbausteinen geht das immernoch. (Sprache AWL / SCL)
Somit funktionieren meine sämtlichen importierten Programme nicht mehr.

Beispiel :


      UN    #TIMER_Prior.Q
      =     #TIMER_Prior.IN

      CALL  #TIMER_Prior
         IN :=                                <--- muss jetzt beschalten werden ...
         PT :=#Zeit
         Q  :=
         ET :=


Ich hoffe ich habe mich etwas verständlich ausgedrückt.

Bye JaZs


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

JaZs schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen,
> 
> das beim Kopieren von Bausteien die Nummern automatisch bzw. mit Abfrage sich ändern und nicht doppelte Bausteinnummer erzeugt werden. Spätestens beim Komplieren meckert er zwar.
> 
> ...


 

Was ist das den wieder für ein Käse mit den SFB's


----------



## Paule (9 Juni 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wie wärs mit konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlägen? das ist nämlich der eigentliche Sinn dieses Threads. Mit eurem ewigen Scheisse-Geschimpfe macht ihr es den Siemenslern nicht grad leicht, sich sachlich mit den hier angesprochenen Themen auseinanderzusetzen. Sodenn die diesen Thread nicht aus Langeweile schon längst beiseite gelegt haben.


@ Perfektionist, da hast Du vollkommen Recht.

Aber hier muss ich Ralle zustimmen:



Ralle schrieb:


> Nach ewigem Rumsuchen bin ich überhaupt erst einmal in die richtige Maske gelangt:
> 
> Geräte & Netze --> Netzansicht --> Reiter Verbindungen --> im oberen Fenster CPU anklicken. Dann kann man eine Verbindung einfügen.
> 
> Diese Suchen in den Menüs nervt absolut, "Einfügen/"neue Verbindung" ist ausgegraut, bis man ich richtigen Fenster, auf der SPS steht.


Das habe ich auch lange gesucht und verzweifelt auf alles geklickt was überhaupt möglich war.
Das war mit NetPro schon irgendwie deutlicher oder einfacher.


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Geräte & Netze --> Netzansicht --> Reiter Verbindungen --> im oberen Fenster CPU anklicken. Dann kann man eine Verbindung einfügen.



Aber man sieht grafisch die S7-Verbindung und es ist nicht nur
in der Tabelle wie V5.5


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Aber man sieht grafisch die S7-Verbindung und es ist nicht nur
> in der Tabelle wie V5.5



*ROFL*

Grins.
Tschuldige, daß ich grad mal rausmußte ... zum Lachen. 

*ROFL*


----------



## Joerg123 (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hier noch zwei Bugs zum Beheben:
1) Im Kop-Editor fehlt manchmal oben die Leiste mit den Standard-Funktionen Schließer / Öffner / Zuweisung / Leerbox / Verzweigung öffnen, schliessen. Nach Schliessen und Öffnen des Bausteins ist die Leiste dann meistens wieder da.

2) Habe ich z.B. in WinCC ein Fenster abgedockt und auf meinem zweiten Monitor maximiert, kann ich nicht auf die Eigenschaften / Animationen / Ereignisse zugreifen.


//Jörg


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gemacht: Bitte Siemens bau mir einen Starter bzw funktionierende Technologie in die Software!!!!


 
also, Deinen Text hatte ich nun so in Erinnerung:


Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem Grund sehe ich das bei mir auch so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Nordischerjung schrieb:


> du arbeitest einfach zu lange


 

zu Ralle:


Ralle schrieb:


> ...nein es zeigt den gesamten Umriß von diesem Teil und der ist auf Grund der runden Form sehr groß. Jedesmal, wenn man ein Fenster öffnet, ist kaum etwas vom Bildschirm des Panels zu sehen, sondern dieser elende Außenumriß (linke obere Ecke).


Konstruktiver Vorschlag an Siemens: bitte immer diese Fenster mit einer zentrierten Ansicht öffnen.


----------



## IBFS (10 Juni 2011)

Joerg123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch zwei Bugs zum Beheben:
> 1) Im Kop-Editor fehlt manchmal oben die Leiste mit den Standard-Funktionen Schließer / Öffner / Zuweisung / Leerbox / Verzweigung öffnen, schliessen. Nach Schliessen und Öffnen des Bausteins ist die Leiste dann meistens wieder da.
> ...




Oh ja, das kenne ich auch!


----------



## sventek (11 Juni 2011)

*Auffällikeiten bei der Parallelinstallation V5.5 und TIA V11*

Hallo Leute!

Mich würde eure Erfahrungen zu folgendem Thema interessieren:

Ich besitze ein Field PG M3 mit einer SSD und Win7. Bevor ich TIA V11 installiert hatte, war das System eigentlich sehr perfomant (hat sogar richtig Spass gemacht, damit zu arbeiten!!). Seit der Installation dauern Zugriffe in V5.5, z.B das Öffnen der Symbolauswahl oder ein Bausteinwechsel, spürbar länger. Weiters ist mir aufgefallen, dass die "Miniapplikation" "Gehe zur Verwendungsstelle" sehr oft abstürtzt. Der Editor ist davon nicht betroffen.

Kann das jemand schon bestätigen?

Gruß
sventek


----------



## Joerg123 (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

also ich habe auch das PG M3 in der i5-Variante allerdings ohne SSD.

Kann deine Performance-Einbußen beim Step 7 v5.5 nicht bestätigen, ebenso habe ich dort keine Abstürze.

Ich habe das TIA-Portal auch auf einem PG P4 installiert, auch dort ohne Probleme.


//Jörg


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2011)

Mir ist in letzter Zeit häufiger der KOP/FUP/AWL-Editior abgeschmiert, im Zusammenhang mit Quellen und Bausteinen. Aber das kam früher auch schon vor, wenn auch selten und ob es nun vermehrt auftritt ist wirklich ganz schwer zu sagen. Ich würde erst einmal keinen Zusammenhang annehmen.

Die Performance von V5.5 hat jedenfalls nicht abgenommen, zumindest nicht fühlbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2011)

Ich bekomme seit der Installation von TIA folgende Meldung beim Start von Flex. 


> ...
> *Die Systemmeldungen der Ereignis-Datenbank sind nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. *
> Das Importieren kann einige Minuten dauern. Möchten das Impotieren starten?
> ...



Habt ihr das auch und was ist das überhaupt?


----------



## IBFS (12 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich bekomme seit der Installation von TIA folgende Meldung beim Start von Flex.
> Habt ihr das auch und was ist das überhaupt?



Ich kenne das, habe dem aber bisher keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.
Welchen Sinn das hat, kann ich nicht sagen.

Frank


----------



## Ralle (13 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich bekomme seit der Installation von TIA folgende Meldung beim Start von Flex.
> 
> 
> Habt ihr das auch und was ist das überhaupt?



Das kenn ich auch, häufig nach einem Update von Step7 oder WinCCFlex. Ich habe das immer erlaubt, danach kam die Meldung erst einmal nicht wieder.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2011)

Ok, hatte ich noch nie, was für natürlich heißt, TIA geht doch irgendwie
an Step 7 oder Flex dran, also kann unter Umständen bei paralell Installation
was in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Paule (13 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> *Die Systemmeldungen der Ereignis-Datenbank sind nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. *
> Das Importieren kann einige Minuten dauern. Möchten das Impotieren starten?
> ...


Diese Meldung kommt bei mir auch immer wieder mal aber schon seit der Installation von Step 7 Version 5.5.
Und es dauert dann wirklich einige Minuten, ich merke allerdings keinen Unterschied ob ich das nun ausführe oder nicht.


----------



## D-DNRN (13 Juni 2011)

Das ständige verschieben und scrollen der Fensterchen geht mir auch ziemlich derbe auf den S... .

a) Vorschlag: Viele der Fenstereinstellungen, bei mir z.B. speziell die Höhen der mittleren Fenster im Editor, sollten sich nur auf den entsprechenden Editor beziehen und als Einstellung irgendwie speicherbar sein. Dann solle man beim umschalten zwischen SPS und HMI Ansichten definierte Höhen je nach Editor immer wieder automatisch auf die eigene Lieblingseinstellung bekommen.

ehe ichs vergesse ..
GROSSER WUNSCH an SIEMENS!
b)  Bringt einfach mehr Kontrast und dezent ein wenig mehr Farbe und in die Oberfläche! Dieser moderne Trend des Grau in Gray ist totaler Kappes.
Wenn ich am Laptop mit heller Umgebung sitze kann ich gar nichts mehr erkennen.

c) Lasst jede Menge Rahmen und doppelt eingerahmten Kram weg, dann hat man auch mal ein paar informationen auf dem Bildschirm und nicht nur noch Scrollbalken!  Ich habe schon FullHD und das reicht noch nicht die Eigenschaften und STÄNDIGES scrollen zu bearbeiten. 

Das ist total UNPRODUKTIV (entgegen eurer Werbeslogans)


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

D-DNRN schrieb:


> *b)  Bringt einfach mehr Kontrast und dezent ein wenig mehr Farbe und in die Oberfläche! Dieser moderne Trend des Grau in Gray ist totaler Kappes.
> Wenn ich am Laptop mit heller Umgebung sitze kann ich gar nichts mehr erkennen.*



Dazu habe ich schon einen SUPPORT-CASE laufen. Ich habe mir 
explizit eine wählbare Farbe (z.B. *Schwarz)* anstelle der weissen
Rasterlinien gewünscht. Natürlich einstellbar.




*@SIEMENS
Das ist ein Wunsch für ein nächstes Hotfix und nicht erst für das "SP38" im Jahre 2014


*Frank


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> *@SIEMENS
> Das ist ein Wunsch für ein nächstes Hotfix und nicht erst für das "SP38" im Jahre 2014*



Ich denke bis dann gibt es TIA 38 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2011)

Ja die Farbgestaltung oder eigentlich die ganze Ergonomische Gestaltung von
TIA ist völig daneben, längeres konzentriertes Arbeiten ist unmöglich, aber
dieses ist erforderlich mit diesem Werkzeug. Liebe TIA Programmiere, die
Gestaltung ist sogar Big Bill in der 'dotnet' Umgebung besser gelungen, warum
schaut ihr nicht mal auf das Werkzeug womit ihr Täglich arbeitet und mutet
euren Kunden so schlechte Ergonomie zu?


----------



## bits'bytes (13 Juni 2011)

hmm,
das liest sich ja nicht so schlecht.... 
http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=61685

bg
bb


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> hmm,
> das liest sich ja nicht so schlecht....
> http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=61685



Der Ansatz ist ja wirklich gut, aber es gibt eben noch eine
ganze Menge wo es gewaltig knirscht, öftere Abstürze z.B.

Insgesamt gehe ich aber davon aus, dass wenn die SIEMENS-
Entwickler wirklich alle Vorschläge konsequent umsetzen und
die Stabilität verbessern, dass das schon was sehr gutes wird.

Momentan ist man halt noch bei der Version 1.X 

Frank


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> hmm,
> das liest sich ja nicht so schlecht....
> http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=61685
> 
> ...




Wenn ich lese, dass alle Anforderungen erfüllt sind, ist mir nicht klar was die Herrn getestet haben oder wie und was die mit der Software machen nzw gemacht haben. 
Effektiv und produktiv zu Programmieren und in Betrieb nehmen vermutlich nicht. 


bike


P.S: Ein Tipp für den Super Wodan: In dieser Zeitung kann man auch selbst Artikel  platzieren.


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Momentan ist man halt noch bei der Version 1.X



Ich muss Ver 1.0 fehlerarm ausliefern.
Unsere Kunden haben nicht die Geduld wie BigS User 


bike


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Effektiv und produktiv zu Programmieren und in Betrieb nehmen vermutlich nicht.



Hast überhaupt schon mal ein reales Projekt mit V11 gemacht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen so polemisch wie du ständig darüber redest  

Frank


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> hmm,
> das liest sich ja nicht so schlecht....
> http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=61685



Leider gibt es noch keine SINAMICS (siehe BILD unten) oder F-CPU-Einbindung. 
Ich hoffe, das dauert nicht mehr ewig.

Frank


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hast uberhaupt schon mal ein reales Projekt mit V11 gemacht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen so polemisch wie du ständig darüber redest
> 
> Frank



Ne, da bei uns ein sinnvolles Programm in absehbarer Zeit fertig werden muss.
Daher bleibt es uns noch? erspart mit einer unfertigen Software herum zu probieren.

Polemisch ist das nicht, sondern der Frust, dass Siemens wieder wie bei Step 7 Ver 1 und Winflex oder... einfach eine unfertige Software auf den Markt geworfen hat und wir, die Kunden dies ausbaden dürfen.


bike


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ne, da bei uns ein sinnvolles Programm in absehbarer Zeit fertig werden muss.



Wenn du keine realen Erfahrungen vorzuweisen hast, dann einfach "Schnabel halten" 

Jetzt mal im Ernst ,ich mache gerade ein S7-1214C + KP300 - Projekt.
Die Datenanbindung an das Panel. Das Kopieren von Panelbildern
(jetzt Mehrfachselektion möglich) und auch die Verwendung von
Tags von Datenbausteinen im KOP/FUP-Editor geht definitiv schneller
als mit V5.5 + WccFlex 2008SP2 .... Punkt ....  Ende der Durchsage.

Frank


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn du keine realen Erfahrungen vorzuweisen hast, dann einfach "Schnabel halten"



Kannst du dann auf die schnelle eine F-CPU einbinden?
Denn die gehören zu einer Maschine dazu.
Außerdem haben wir richtige Step 7 CPU. 

Und das kopieren von Bildern?
Wir haben ein Basicprojekt, in dem alle allgemeinen Bilder vorhanden sind, die in allen Maschinen gleich sind,  und den Rest? Wobei ich betonen muss, wenn! wir WinFlex Panels haben.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, dass alle Anforderungen erfüllt sind, ist mir nicht klar was die Herrn getestet haben oder wie und was die mit der Software machen nzw gemacht haben.
> Effektiv und produktiv zu Programmieren und in Betrieb nehmen vermutlich nicht.



Dieses "Blättchen" SPS-Magazin ist doch nur eine Zusammenstellung von Werbetexten der verschiedenen Hersteller. Der Anteil an unabhängigen journalistischen Texten tendiert dort jedenfalls gegen Null. Leider sind auch alle anderen SPS-Magazine zu nicht mehr gedacht als sich eine Marktübersicht über neue Technologien zu besorgen.

Man hätte z.B. mal bei Siemens fragen können, warum bei schon bei WinCCflex und jetzt bei TIA so viel Energie in eine eigene GUI-Entwicklung (eigene Fensterelemente) gesteckt wurde, anstatt die in Windows vorhandenen Elemente zu verwenden (Imho ist das mittlerweile eine äußerst schlechte Sitte dass jedes Programm meint seine eigenen Fensterelemente zu malen - da muss ich Mac OS mal loben, da ist mir diese Unsitte noch nicht aufgefallen).
Das man eine ordentliche Entwicklungsumgebung auch mit Standard-Elemtenten hinbekommt zeigt doch sehr schön das MS Visual Studio.


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Man hätte z.B. mal bei Siemens fragen können, warum bei schon bei WinCCflex und jetzt bei TIA so viel Energie in eine eigene GUI-Entwicklung (eigene Fensterelemente) gesteckt wurde, anstatt die in Windows vorhandenen Elemente zu verwenden (Imho ist das mittlerweile eine äußerst schlechte Sitte dass jedes Programm meint seine eigenen Fensterelemente zu malen - da muss ich Mac OS mal loben, da ist mir diese Unsitte noch nicht aufgefallen).



Da hast du absolut recht.
Diese Frage haben wir BigS und auch unsere Chefs gestellt, warum wir immer wieder unsern  bzw die den ihren "Stil" weiter pflegen und entwickeln "dürfen".

 Die Antwort ist kurz und knapp: Dann ist das Produkt nicht mehr unverwechselbar.
Dass M$ ihren Stil pflegen versteht sich von selbst, aber der Rest will und muss? auffallen.


bike


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

@Thomas ..... @bike

so Jungs, entweder ihr habt ECHTE Wünsche oder Verbesserungen zum TIA, oder ihr machte einen Bashing-Thread im Stammtisch auf.

Es ist nicht sinnvoll, wenn der Thread hier  zu sehr ins Allgemeine abgleitet.

Danke für euer Verständnis.

Frank


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Thomas ..... @bike
> 
> so Jungs, entweder ihr habt ECHTE Wünsche oder Verbesserungen zum TIA, oder ihr machte einen Bashing-Thread im Stammtisch auf.


Ist das kein Wunsch?
Schmeißt eure selbstgemalte GUI raus und macht es so damit man damit vernünftig arbeiten kann?


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ist das kein Wunsch?
> Schmeißt eure selbstgemalte GUI raus und macht es so damit man damit vernünftig arbeiten kann?



Nein, das ist unmöglich, daher ist es  Bashing, ganz einfach.
Genauso dass keine F-CPU eingebunden werden können, kein Wunsch, da nicht möglich, also  Bashing.


bike

P.S: Alles Ansichtssache


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juni 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ist das kein Wunsch?
> Schmeißt eure selbstgemalte GUI raus und macht es so damit man damit vernünftig arbeiten kann?



Genau das habe Ich mich auch schon gefragt, warum muss da was neues Erfunden werden? Es gibt so viele fertige Tookits welche das MultiWindowsystem von VisualStudio für Winforms oder WPF umsetzen, und dues ist echt super. Aber nein, da muss was völlig neues begonnen werden...


----------



## D-DNRN (13 Juni 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Genau das habe Ich mich auch schon gefragt, warum muss da was neues Erfunden werden? Es gibt so viele fertige Tookits welche das MultiWindowsystem von VisualStudio für Winforms oder WPF umsetzen, und dues ist echt super. Aber nein, da muss was völlig neues begonnen werden...


.. und wenn Ihr mich fragt, (tut aber nie einer ) drückt solch eine inkonsistente GUI auch immer mächtig auf die Performance und da habe ich auch so meine Probleme mit dem TIA.

*Also nächster Wunsch:  MEHR GESCHWINDIGKEIT und weniger Klicks! *
Hat MS auch erst bei Windows 7 gelernt und Vista gleich ins Nirvana gejagt, was aber eigentlich die User zu Fuß entschieden haben. Ich schätze so geht's Siemens auch wenn in den nächsten Updates nix an diesen Punkten besser wird bleiben viel beim 5.5.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juni 2011)

Was ich nochals Wunsch hätte, wäre eine veröffentlichung des Dateiformates. (also aufbau der Projektdatenbank). Glaube aber das wird nicht passieren!


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 Juni 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Man hätte z.B. mal bei Siemens fragen können, warum bei schon bei WinCCflex und jetzt bei TIA so viel Energie in eine eigene GUI-Entwicklung (eigene Fensterelemente) gesteckt wurde, anstatt die in Windows vorhandenen Elemente zu verwenden (Imho ist das mittlerweile eine äußerst schlechte Sitte dass jedes Programm meint seine eigenen Fensterelemente zu malen - da muss ich Mac OS mal loben, da ist mir diese Unsitte noch nicht aufgefallen).
> Das man eine ordentliche Entwicklungsumgebung auch mit Standard-Elemtenten hinbekommt zeigt doch sehr schön das MS Visual Studio.



Das Framework hätten sie sogar kostenlos nutzen können, siehe Codesys, TwinCat 3.0.


----------



## tim_taylor (14 Juni 2011)

*Symbolisch*

Hallo zusammen,


ich arbeite oft absolut (siehe Anhang), da ich meine Daten ab und an noch umbenenne. Anschließend hat WinCCflex ein Problem auf den symbolischen, geänderten Namen zuzugreifen. Erstaunlicherweise auch wenn ich symbolisch (siehe Anhang, unten rechts) angehakt habe.

Wie ist das bei TIA?

Dankeschön


----------



## Paule (14 Juni 2011)

tim_taylor schrieb:


> ich arbeite oft absolut (siehe Anhang), da ich meine Daten ab und an noch umbenenne. Anschließend hat WinCCflex ein Problem auf den symbolischen, geänderten Namen zuzugreifen. Erstaunlicherweise auch wenn ich symbolisch (siehe Anhang, unten rechts) angehakt habe.


Einfach anderen Haken anwählen, ne so einfach geht das nun doch nicht (kann gut gehen muss aber nicht  ).
Nach dem Wechsel sollte auf jeden Fall eine Konsistenzprüfung durchgeführt werden.
Im WinCCFlex kann es erforderlich sein die Variablen neu anzubinden und dazu muss Flex gesagt werden auf was es denn nun schauen soll, Symbol oder Adresse.

TIA ist dafür ausgelegt Symbolisch zu Arbeiten, direkte Adressierung geht aber auch noch (ich hoffe aber die absolute Adressierung stirbt bald aus).


----------



## IBFS (14 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> (ich hoffe aber die absolute Adressierung stirbt bald aus).



Wenn du in der 1200er DBs verwendest, dann kannst du rein symbolische DBs erzeugen.

Frank


----------



## Panzerknacker (14 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> (ich hoffe aber die absolute Adressierung stirbt bald aus).



Das hoffe ich nicht - sonst dauert das programmieren in AWL bald noch länger als in FUP oder KOP... Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen, aber es tippt sich schneller ein DB10.DBD48 als "DB_SYSTEM".CONVERT.Offset[1]

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich damit falsch liege.

Ich bin selbst gerade die V11 am testen und dabei mal gespannt wie dort indirekte Adressierung mit AR1 und AR2 funktionieren wird...

Daher meine Bitte - lasst die absolute Adressierung bestehen!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Ralle (15 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Einfach anderen Haken anwählen, ne so einfach geht das nun doch nicht (kann gut gehen muss aber nicht  ).
> *Nach dem Wechsel sollte auf jeden Fall eine Konsistenzprüfung durchgeführt werden.*
> Im WinCCFlex kann es erforderlich sein die Variablen neu anzubinden und dazu muss Flex gesagt werden auf was es denn nun schauen soll, Symbol oder Adresse.
> 
> TIA ist dafür ausgelegt Symbolisch zu Arbeiten, direkte Adressierung geht aber auch noch (ich hoffe aber die absolute Adressierung stirbt bald aus).



Vor dem Wechsel auf jeden Fall auch eine Konsistenzprüfung machen!

PS: Wo finde ich das denn bei TIA V11 ?


----------



## tim_taylor (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


Konzistensprüfung ist klar.
Doch kann ich dann beim symbolischen auch den Namen noch mal umbenennen ohne Konzistensprüfung.
Im Absolulten klappt das ja.

Auch bei Konzistensprüfung musste ich im WinCCFlex dann die Variablen anpassen, wenn ich sie über die Spalte Symbol in der Steuerung ausgesucht hatte.

Da TIA ja alles mit einer integrieten Symbolik abfrühstücken möchte und der symbolische Zugriff bevorzugt wird interessiert mich dass schon.

Bis dahin

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Dummy (15 Juni 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich nicht - sonst dauert das programmieren in AWL bald noch länger als in FUP oder KOP... Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen, aber es tippt sich schneller ein DB10.DBD48 als "DB_SYSTEM".CONVERT.Offset[1]
> 
> Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich damit falsch liege.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias,

ich kann ja verstehen, dass man seinen Code möglichst schnell eintippen will. Aber ist das Codieren nicht nur ein sehr kleiner Teil unserer Arbeit?
Die meisten Zeit geht meines Erachtens für Strukturierung, Konzeptionierung, Pflege, Test und Fehlersuche drauf.

Gerade die letzten von mir genannten Punkte können bei absoluter Adressierung wirklich nervig werden, wenn die Symbolik nicht gepflegt wird oder in der Schnelle einfach vergessen wurde.

Gruß

dummy


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juni 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> ich kann ja verstehen, dass man seinen Code möglichst schnell eintippen will. Aber ist das Codieren nicht nur ein sehr kleiner Teil unserer Arbeit?
> Die meisten Zeit geht meines Erachtens für Strukturierung, Konzeptionierung, Pflege, Test und Fehlersuche drauf.



und um mehr zeit für den sekundären scheiß wie "Strukturierung, Konzeptionierung, Pflege, Test und Fehlersuche" zu haben muss der primäre scheiß schnell und komfortabel von der hand gehen können...


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Juni 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich nicht - sonst dauert das programmieren in AWL bald noch länger als in FUP oder KOP... Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen, aber es tippt sich schneller ein DB10.DBD48 als "DB_SYSTEM".CONVERT.Offset[1]
> 
> Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich damit falsch liege.
> ....



Nur wenn das System immernoch kein Autovervollständigen beherrscht ....


----------



## Panzerknacker (15 Juni 2011)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Nur wenn das System immernoch kein Autovervollständigen beherrscht ....



Selbst WENN es das Autovervollständigen super schnell funktioniert ist die direkte Eingabe immer noch schneller.

Standardbeispiel (zuminmdest in meinen Anwendungsfällen):
vereinfacht dargestelltes existierendes Mengengerüst in Step 7 - Prozessleitsystem:
FBs 1001 - 1064 für Schrittkettenaufrufe
FC 1001 - 1999 Schrittfunktionen 1-999
ab DB10.DBX0.0 beliebige DB-Strukturen
ab DB10.DBX80.0 ein Array of Bool von 1-999
folgende Symbolik für das Array: "DB_GOP".Step[x]

In jedem FC von 1001 - 1999 wird das entsprechende Bit im "DB_GOP" zugewiesen.

Ich befinde mich nun also in irgendeinem Baustein und möchte wissen ob der Schritt 499 aktiv ist.

Vorgehensweise bei absoluter Adressierung:
Ich schreibe "U db10.dbx80.0" - verlasse dann einmal die Programmzeile mit Pfeil oben, dann wieder Pfeil runter und ersetzt den Wert [1] durch [499]

Vorgehensweise bei symbolische Adressierung:
Ich schreibe "U "DB_G..." Wähle den entsprechenden Baustein, drücke "." woraufhin alle Symboliken angezeigt werden, dann tippe ich "Step"
(vorausgesetzt der Kunde ist englischer Herkunft, sonst heißt es "Schritt") und bin dann am Beginn des Arrays - jetzt stellt sich die Frage:
"Scrollen bis 499 oder auch hier einen beliebigen Array-Wert nehmen und dann durch den korrekten ersetzen?"

Das Beispiel hat hoffentlich nochmal verdeutlicht worauf ich hinaus will.
Wie gesagt, das war ein einziges und ich denke gut erklärbares Praxisbeispiel was sich aber auf beliebig viele Arten umstrukturieren lässt.

P.S.: Die Aufrufe der FBs und FC erfolgen indirekt und nach Nummerierung.
Was würde daraus wenn die absolute Programmierung wegfällt?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Panzerknacker (15 Juni 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> ich kann ja verstehen, dass man seinen Code möglichst schnell eintippen will. Aber ist das Codieren nicht nur ein sehr kleiner Teil unserer Arbeit?
> Die meisten Zeit geht meines Erachtens für Strukturierung, Konzeptionierung, Pflege, Test und Fehlersuche drauf.
> ...



Hallo Dummy,

da ich leider nicht weiß wie groß die Projekte sind die du mit Step 7 bearbeitest und für welchen Industriezweig sie sind, mag das schon sein.
Kannst du da vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel zu geben? Dann kann ich deine Sichtweise vielleicht besser verstehen!

Ich versuche mal ein Beispielprojekt in die Stunden aufzugliedern:
80 Std Prozessbilder zeichnen
24 Std E/A-Listen anlegen
16 Std HW-Konfig (bei TIA V11 wohl eher 40 Std) 
800 Std Programmierung
80 Std Test im Büro
300 Std IBN

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Dummy (16 Juni 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Hallo Dummy,
> 
> da ich leider nicht weiß wie groß die Projekte sind die du mit Step 7 bearbeitest und für welchen Industriezweig sie sind, mag das schon sein.
> Kannst du da vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel zu geben? Dann kann ich deine Sichtweise vielleicht besser verstehen!
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias,

ich denke die Größe der Anlage/Maschine ist bei dieser Betrachtung zweitrangig. Wobei ein sauberes Arbeiten gerade bei größeren Projekten zwingend notwendig ist.

Ich kann Deine Argumentation im Übrigen verstehen. Es ist nichts verkehrt daran. Wer seine Hausaufgaben macht hat auch keine Probleme mit absoluter Adressierung. Ich habe nur häufiger schon Step7 Projekte gesehen die nicht gut gepflegt waren. Also falsche oder gar nicht gepflegt Symbolik, Schmiermeker und soweiter. Wenn Du so willst alles was die Schmuddelkist hergibt. Die Pflege und Erweiterung solcher Projekte macht keinen Spaß. Da hat sich der Zeitvorteil ganz schnell wieder aufgefressen.

Vielleicht können wir uns darauf einigen, dass die absolute Adressierung schneller geht aber zu unsauberen Arbeitern verleitet.

Ausserdem arbeite ich zurzeit auch nicht mehr mit Step7 sondern mit CoDeSys und für mich habe ich die absolute Adressierung dort bisher nicht vermisst. Wir sollten diese Diskussion hier auch nicht weiter vertiefen, da wir damit den Thread etwas zerlabern.

Gruß

dummy


----------



## IBFS (16 Juni 2011)

...nach dem ganzen S...... vergleichen mal wieder eine reale Negative Systemeigenschaft in WinCC V11:


Ausgangspunkt:

PLC-Variable wurde erstmals im HMI-Projekt als verbundene Variable angelegt: 
(zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind der Name der angebundenen PLC-Variable noch identisch zum HMI-Variablennamen)

Aktion:   Veränderung des Namens in der SPS, z.B. in einem Datenbaustein. 

WIRD ein im Panel angebundene Variable nachher in der PLC umbennannt so wie der PLC-Name im HMI-Projekt im Feld PLC-Variable korrekt nachgeführt.

Leider gibt es keine direkte Möglichkeit diesen Name auf die HMI-Variabel zu übernehmen (so wie in FLexilbe).
Neu Verbinden hat keine Auswahlmöglichkeiten hierzu und passt den Namen nicht automatisch an.

Das wird hoffentlich beizeiten nachgebessert. 

Frank


----------



## IBFS (16 Juni 2011)

*MINIFENSTER     --> Variable umbenennen <--  ZU KLEIN*

Das MINIFENSTER     --> Variable umbenennen <-- läßt sich nicht vergrößern. Das ist schwachsinnig 

Variblenbeispiel:   M_B02_Sedimentation_Füllstand_analog

Wenn man so eine Variable komplett sehen will, verschwinden alle anderen Spalten.


----------



## centipede (16 Juni 2011)

Wenn man ein Projekt mit der 10.5 erstellt hat in dem IEC-Timer verwendet werden, kann diese Projekt mit der V11 nicht mehr geöffnet werden.
Grund: Die Struktur des IEC Timers wurde verändert :-D

Momentane Abhilfe: Timer löschen, migrieren, Timer wieder einbauen.


----------



## IBFS (16 Juni 2011)

centipede schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Projekt mit der 10.5 erstellt hat in dem IEC-Timer verwendet werden, kann diese Projekt mit der V11 nicht mehr geöffnet werden.
> Grund: Die Struktur des IEC Timers wurde verändert :-D
> 
> Momentane Abhilfe: Timer löschen, migrieren, Timer wieder einbauen.



nah dann viel Spass ... bei 5 - 10 Timer mag das ja noch gehen,
aber spätestens wenn man viele Timer als Multi-Instanzen in einem
oder mehreren FBs hat ... dann gute Nacht.

Frank


----------



## centipede (17 Juni 2011)

Ist halt momentan die einzige Abhilfe, liegt jetzt beim Entwickler. Mal sehn was kommt ;-)


----------



## heisch (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen, hallo Siemens-Mitleser

( VORBEMERKUNG)
Ich kenne das TIA-Portal noch nicht, möchte aber im Vorfeld auf einige Sachen hinweisen.
Der leichteren Diskutierbarkeit halber werde ich die Vorschläge einzeln einhängen. 
Einige davon waren bereits in 2000 Vorschläge an Siemens, leider ohne Erfolg.

Mit der Entstehung einer neuen Programmiersoftware und einer neuen CPU-Generation könnten nun auch einige Design-Fehler behoben werden, die nach einer gewissen Zeit (nachvollziehbar) zur Systemeigenschaft mutiert sind, und dadurch unabänderbar wurden.


VORSCHLAG:

Es fehlen (in S7) folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen  muss Beobachten möglich sein.
2. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss "Laden ins PG" möglich sein, ohne die im PG vorhandenen Variablennamen und Komentare zu überschreiben/ zerstören.
3. Es muss möglich sein, das Format von Datenbereichen  (offline) in DBs zu ändern ohne deren Inhalt zu zerstören.
4. Es muss möglich sein, eine neue Format-Definition ins AG zu übertragen ohne die Aktualwerte dabei zu ändern.

( Es sollte also der operative Stand der S5 wieder erreicht werden)


GRUND:
Dies betrifft prinzipiell alle Anlagen, an denen während der Produktion gearbeitet werden muss/kann.
Insbesondere bei grossen Anlagen kann diese Phase der IBN recht lange dauern.

Die Fähigkeit, an laufender Anlage zu arbeiten, unterscheidet SPSen von Microprozessorsteuerungen.

Ich habe in Kraftwerken zusammengenommen über ein Jahr an S5-Anlagen während der Produktion gearbeitet, das Ändern und Nutzen von freigehaltenen Reserve-Bereichen in DBs war während des Betriebs unproblematisch.

Bei S7 ist das nicht möglich. 

( Ständiges Anhalten von Kraftwerken wegen einer Formatänderung macht einen schlechten Eindruck 

Gruss

Werner


----------



## heisch (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen, hallo Siemens-Mitleser

( VORBEMERKUNG)
Ich kenne das TIA-Portal noch nicht, möchte aber im Vorfeld auf einige Sachen hinweisen.
Der leichteren Diskutierbarkeit halber werde ich die Vorschläge einzeln einhängen. 
Einige davon waren bereits in 1998 Vorschläge an Siemens, leider ohne Erfolg.

Mit der Entstehung einer neuen Programmiersoftware und einer neuen CPU-Generation könnten nun auch einige Design-Fehler behoben werden, die nach einer gewissen Zeit (nachvollziehbar) zur Systemeigenschaft mutiert sind, und dadurch unabänderbar wurden.


VORSCHLAG:

Das Netzwerk-Handling sollte gegenüber S7 verbessert werden:

1. Sprung auf Netzwerk (z.B. 5) also : Step7 : <CTL E> -> 5 sollte auf Netzwerk 5 landen, nicht auf Netzwerk 4,5 
    Also: Beginn des Ziel-Netzwerks oben, nicht in der Mitte.

2. Falls ein Sprung auf ein Netzwerk eine Netzwerk-Nummer enthält, die es im Baustein nicht gibt, sollte auf das letzte Netzwerk gesprungen werden. Eine Fehlermeldung schadet nichts, aber der Sprung wäre sinnvoll.

3. die <PAGE UP> <PAGE DOWN> - Tasten sollten netzwerk-orientiert blättern, d.h. ein Netzwerk vorwärts / rückwärts mit Netzwerk-Beginn oben.


GRUND:
( zu 1) Der zufällige Auftauch-Ort der Netzwerk-Überschrift und -Struktur erfordert ein ständiges Neu-Orientieren, wenn die Stelle gleich bleibt, ist die "Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit" des Programmierers schneller.
              Der nur in Step7 trainierte Programmierer muss sich nicht umgewöhnen, ihm wird lediglich auffallen, dass das Netzwerk "zufällig" immer oben anfängt.
              Zum "Zwischen-die-Netzwerke"-Positionieren:
              Zur Zeit der Step7-definition gab's noch keine Mäuse mit Rädern, daher war eine anderes Handling vielleicht noch erklärbar, heute macht es keinen Sinn mehr.

( zu 2) Viele Programmierer haben die Struktur ihres Progamms grob im Kopf, nicht allerdings die konkreten Netzwerkadressen.
        Wenn ich jetzt weiss: "es irgendwo ganz hinten" springe ich nach hinten und suche von dortaus rückwärts.

( zu 3) gleich wie ( zu 1)


Es kann also diesbezüglich der operative Stand der S5 wieder erreicht und überholt werden:

Bei Kommandos mit Netzwerk-Bezug ( <CTL E>,<PAGE UP> <PAGE DOWN> ) Sprung mit Ergebnis Zielnetzwerk Start oben, bei formatfreier Positionierung ( mit Maus, Rollbalken) bie bisher. 



Gruss

Werner


----------



## heisch (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen, hallo Siemens-Mitleser

Mit der Entstehung einer neuen Programmiersoftware und einer neuen CPU-Generation könnten nun auch einige Design-Fehler behoben werden, die nach einer gewissen Zeit (nachvollziehbar) zur Systemeigenschaft mutiert sind, und dadurch unabänderbar wurden.


VORSCHLAG:
 Da ich dahinter ein grundsätzliches Design-Problem in der S7-Linie vermute, wird es eigentlich nur die neuen X-CPUs betreffen:

Das Statusanzeige sollte gegenüber bestehenden S7 - CPUs dringend verbessert werden:


1. Die Anzahl der beobachtbaren Elemente ( Zeilen , Parameter ) ist zu klein.
2. Bei Befehlen, die nur sporadisch durchlaufen werden, (s.u.) soll der letzte Zustand angezeigt werden.


GRUND:
( zu 1) Die CPUs werden immer leistungsfähiger, in vielen Programmen steigt die Anzahl der an FBs / FCs übergebenen Parameter.
        Viele Netzwerke wachsen während der IBN, das Beobachten im Zusammenhang ist nicht mehr möglich.

( zu 2) Beispiel:
        M 2.5 sei ein Impuls, der in jeder Sekunde für einen Zyklus auf 1 sitzt. ( also z.B. eine Flankenauswertung aus dem entsprechenden Bit des Takt-Merkerbytes.)

'  un    M 2.5
         '  spb nabb
         '  l db20.dbw60    <<<<<<<<CURSOR
         '  l 1
'  +i
'  t db20.dbw60
nabb: nop 0​ 
   zeigt den Inhalt von db20.dbw60 nur sporadisch an.
   In der S5 wird noch ein sauberes Hochzählen angezeigt, in der S7 erscheint eine Änderung nur sporadisch.
   Je schneller der CPU-Zyklus, desto seltener die Status-Aktualisierung.
   Es scheint: aktualisiert wird nur, wenn sich CPU-Zyklus und Status-Zyklus zufällig treffen.
   Das ist nicht gut, besonders, weil's vor 30 Jahren schon mal besser war.

Es sollte also diesbezüglich der operative Stand der S5 wieder erreicht werden.



Gruss

Werner


----------



## heisch (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen, hallo Siemens-Mitleser

( VORBEMERKUNG)
Ich kenne das TIA-Portal noch nicht, möchte aber im Vorfeld auf einige Sachen hinweisen.

Mit der Entstehung einer neuen Programmiersoftware und einer neuen CPU-Generation könnten nun auch einige Design-Fehler behoben werden, die nach einer gewissen Zeit (nachvollziehbar) zur Systemeigenschaft mutiert sind, und dadurch unabänderbar wurden.


Es ist gut zu hören / lesen, dass die Länge der Labelnamen endlich verlängert wurde, aber es bleibt, denke ich, noch ein Problem:


VORSCHLAG:
Es sollte zwischen Netzwerk-lokalen und Baustein-globalen Labeln unterschieden werden können.

GRUND:
( Ich kopiere hier einfach mal, modifiziert, einen Vorschlag ein, den ich 2000 schon mal gemacht habe. Die Sache mit den Labelnamen ist geklärt, der Rest gilt aber immer noch.)

( Man erinnere sich in diesem Zusammenhang an die Glaubensdiskussionen der Hochsprachler in den 70/80er Jahre: 
"Sind Labels in Hochsprachen  schlechter Stil?" 
Die Step5-Entwickler hatten dieser Diskussion damals mit lokalen Labels Rechnung getragen und die damals angeführten Argumente gelten fuer uns  Halb-Assembler-Programmier nach wie vor. )


In der S5 waren die Labels Netzwerk-Lokal.
Dies hatte auch verschiedene Vorteile:

Bei Änderung musste nur eine umgrenzter Bereich (max 256 Befehle, also maximal das Netzwerk ) auf die Auswirkung der Änderung untersucht werden.
Eines der Hauptargumente der GOTO-Gegner war "Spagetti-Code".
Durch die jetzt ( Step7) bausteinweiten Labels in 64kb-Bausteinen hat sich die "Spagetti-Code"-Gefahr deutlich verschärft.

Ausserdem führen Netzwerk-Kopierfunktionen schnell zu fehlerhaften Sprüngen.


In dem TIA-Portal sollten deshalb folgende Verbesserungen eingebaut werden: 


Label sind Lokal, wenn nicht als mit einem Präfix  gekennzeichnet. Dies erleichertert die Übersichtlichkeit (s.o)
 

Es sollten in verschiedenen Netzwerken gleiche Labelnamen möglich sein, solange sie lokal sind. Dies ermöglicht im Netzwerk-Zusammenhang ausagefähige Namen ohne langen Info-Overhead.  ("HSK30AP001_nabb" oder "HSK30AP001_Auto" liest sich schlechter als "nabb" oder "Auto", vom Eintippen mal ganz abgesehen. )
 

Sprünge, die ausserhalb des Netzwerks springen, werden ebenfalls mit einem Präfix versehen, es koennen nur Globale labels von ausserhalb des Netzwrks angesprungen werden.

( Dies hat im Uebrigen keinen Einfluss auf die SPSen. Ich weiss nicht,
ob S7-Programme mittlerweile abwaertskompatibel sind, aber auch dies
koennte realisiert werden, wenn die Praefixes nicht mit abgespeichert 
werden und nur zur Editierzeit existieren. )


z.B: 

------- Netzwerk n ------------------ 
     spb nabb   // lokaler Sprung 
     ....  
     spa G#ende // globaler Sprung 

nabb: NOP 0     // lokales Label  
------- Netzwerk n + 1 -------------- 
     spb nabb 

nabb: NOP  
------- Netzwerk n + m -------------- 

G#ende: nop 0   // Globales Label 

Es sollte also diesbezüglich der operative Stand der S5 (lokale Labels) und der S7 (bastein-weite Labels ) erreicht und übertroffen werden.



Gruss

Werner


----------



## Paule (20 Juni 2011)

heisch schrieb:


> In der S5 waren die Labels Netzwerk-Lokal.
> Dies hatte auch verschiedene Vorteile:


Aber auch Nachteile.
Das Sprungverhalten von S5 auf S7 war schon eine Umstellung, aber finde es jetzt gut wie es ist.
Wichtig war der längere Labelname und das wurde ja erfüllt.


----------



## jd_otter (20 Juni 2011)

*Labels (Sprungmarken)*



heisch schrieb:


> Es ist gut zu hören / lesen, dass die Länge der Labelnamen endlich verlängert wurde, aber es bleibt, denke ich, noch ein Problem:
> 
> VORSCHLAG:
> Es sollte zwischen Netzwerk-lokalen und Baustein-globalen Labeln unterschieden werden können.


 
Finde ich ebenfalls eine gute Idee.

Hat, wie du schon schreibst, auch nichts mit der SPS (Hardware) zu tun. Dies ist eine reine Compiler-Sache.

Wie der Paule schon schreibt (oder zumindest meint mit was er schreibt  (denke ich )) sollte dies aber nicht dazu führen, dass wir dadurch die bausteinweite Sprünge verlieren. *Beides* soll möglich sein.

Als (verbindlichen) Prefix für einen globalen Sprung würde mich persönlich übrigens einen "#" reichen. "G#" ist mir zu umständlich und "verschmutzt" IMHO zu viel das Lesebild. Man könnte auch einen "." nehmen, oder was Anderes, hauptsache es gibt eine klare Unterscheidung (wer die Programmierumgebung kennt sieht sofort was gemeint ist), aber es fällt nicht zu viel auf bzw. drängt nicht zu viel in den Vordergund.

Schoenen Gruss,
Und Happy Hacking,
Jan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Aber auch Nachteile.
> Das Sprungverhalten von S5 auf S7 war schon eine Umstellung, aber finde es jetzt gut wie es ist.
> Wichtig war der längere Labelname und das wurde ja erfüllt.


 
genau, so wie es in TIA jetzt ist, sollte es bleiben, das ist Perfekt :s7:
um es als Globelen Sprung zu Kenzeichnen, kann mann sich ja selber dieses gewünschte
Kenzeichen machen. Ohne Netzwerkübergreifende Sprungziele, macht z.b. der Sprungverteiler
nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## jd_otter (20 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> genau, so wie es in TIA jetzt ist, sollte es bleiben, das ist Perfekt :s7:


 
Da ich (leider) immer noch kein Zugang zum TIA Portal habe, weiss ich leider nicht genau *wie* das da dann gelöst ist.




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> um es als Globelen Sprung zu Kenzeichnen, kann mann sich ja selber dieses gewünschte
> Kenzeichen machen.


 
Das hilft aber nicht weiter, wenn man das Verhalten alla Step5 mit dem Verhalten alla Step7 kombinieren möchte. Dann *muss* der Compiler es lösen und helfen "eigene" Vorzeichen nicht wirklich weiter (die kann man dann auch gleich ganz weglassen).

Der Sinn des Step5 Verhaltens ist ja, dass ich mehrere Netzwerke mit den gleichen Labels haben kann/darf. Wenn ich Schleifen Programmiere hätte ich am liebesten überall als Label "LOOP" oder "loop", bei mehrere Schleifen in dem gleichen Baustein geht das bei Step5 sehr wohl, bei Step7 aber gar nicht. Bei Step7 muss ich dann unsinnigerweise wieder anfangen was aus dem Daumen zu saugen, bei Step5 kann ich ohne weiteres Nachdenken die Netzwerke kopieren, oder das gleiche Label wiederum einsetzen.




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ohne Netzwerkübergreifende Sprungziele, macht z.b. der Sprungverteiler
> nicht viel Sinn.


 
Kann, muss nicht. Hängt zum Beispiel von der Länge vom Sprungverteiler ab.

Gruss,
und Happy Hacking,
Jan


----------



## heisch (20 Juni 2011)

*l**okale labels*

Hallo Kollegen,

zur Klarstellung: natürlich will ich die baustein-globalen Labels nicht abschaffen! ( dadurch würde Ihre Kennzeichnung natürlich obsolet !)

Es geht vorrangig um 2 Sachen:


(automatische ?) Kennzeichnung der global benutzten labels, um bei entstehendem Spagetti-Code einen Warnhinweis zu erhalten. Stichwort: Glaubenskrieg
gleiche Labelnamen in verschiedenen Netzwerken.
Hintergrund:
Zu S5-Zeiten sah z.B. meine Schrittkette ( falls es komplizierter wurde)
so aus:

NETZWERK " Schritt1"
'        L KY 1,0
'        L DW 0 // Schrittnummer
'        <>F
'        SPB NABB

//   Aktion



// Weiterschalt-Kriterium zu Schritt 2
'        UN "sprung_S_2"
'        spb CHK2
'        L KY 2,0  // Weiter Schritt 2
'         T DW 0
'         SPA NABB

// Weiterschalt-Kriterium zu Schritt 10
CHK2: UN "sprung_S_10"
'         spb NABB
'         L KY 10,0  // Weiter Schritt 10
'         T DW 0
'         SPA NABB

NABB : BLD 255   // NABB ist pfälzisch, heisst "hinunter", für mich das STD-Label für Netzwerk-Ende


Es waren also kurze, "normierte" Labelnamen, die beim Kopieren des Netzwerks keiner Änderung bedurften, da Netzwerk-Lokal.

Es geht um
- weniger Tipparbeit
- geringere Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit
- Weniger Nachbearbeitung 

Heute : Netzwerk kopieren erzwingt neue Labelnamen mit der Fehlerwarscheinlichkeit, dass ich, wenn ich bei einem Sprung die Änderung vergesse, im falschen Netzwerk lande. Wie wir alle wissen halten besonders diese dusseligen Fehler besonders lange auf.

Wie die Kennzeichnung dann tatsächlich aussieht, ist mir erstmal Wurscht,
die Sache mit G# war meinerseits bereits ein Zugeständnis an die Step7-Entwickler, die uns an wichtigerer Stelle schliesslich auch zu unsinnigen Präfixes zwingen. 

Dazu später ein neuer Verbessungsvorschlag.

Gruss 

Werner


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2011)

jd_otter schrieb:


> Da ich (leider) immer noch kein Zugang zum TIA Portal habe, weiss ich leider nicht genau *wie* das da dann gelöst ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jan, 
für deine Loop schleifen könntest du ja jetzt einfach ein Index hinterhängen,
Loop_1; Loop_2; usw. das finde ich wieder übersichtlicher. Außerdem
sollte mann sich mal langsam vom Step 5 lösen, wir sind im Jahre 2011.


----------



## jd_otter (20 Juni 2011)

heisch schrieb:


> *l**okale labels*
> Heute : Netzwerk kopieren erzwingt neue Labelnamen mit der Fehlerwarscheinlichkeit, dass ich, wenn ich bei einem Sprung die Änderung vergesse, im falschen Netzwerk lande. Wie wir alle wissen halten besonders diese dusseligen Fehler besonders lange auf.


 
Oder schlimmer noch, die SPS geht wegen einer Endlosschleife in Stopp, was bei einer Produktionsanlage natürlich nicht lustig ist.

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## heisch (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen, hallo Siemens-Mitleser

( VORBEMERKUNG)
Ich kenne das TIA-Portal noch nicht, möchte aber im Vorfeld auf einige Sachen hinweisen.
(Wenn ich mich schon umgewöhnen muss, sollte wenigstens eine Verbesserung dabei rauskommen 

VORSCHLAG:
Datenbaustein-Editor
Es sollte in den Spalten Anfangswert und Aktualwert kein Typ-Präfix eingetragen werden müssen, wenn nicht gleichzeitig auch andere Typen möglich sind. ( Was sie in Step7 derzeit nicht sind!)

GRUND:
Es hat mich bei Step7 von Anfang an geärgert, dass ich im DB-Editor zu unsinnigen, weil redundanten präfixes gezwungen werde.
Wenn in der Typ-Spalte z.B. bereits "S5TIME" steht, ist es wenig nachvollziehbar, anschliessend noch S5T# tippen zu müssen.

Wenn als TYP DWORD z.. die Eingabe "100" möglich wäre, die dann als hex-zahl 0064 interpretiert wird, wäre das nachvollziehbar.
So behindert das redundante Präfix mehr als dass es nutzt. 
Beim lesen, z.B:  
  "S5T#2s" :  hier liegt die Nutzinformation bei 33%
  "2s"        :  hier liegt die Nutzinformation bei 100 %

Gruss

Werner


----------



## heisch (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Siemens-Mitleser

( VORBEMERKUNG)
Mit der Entstehung einer neuen CPU-Generation könnten nun auch einige Design-Fehler behoben werden, die nach einer gewissen Zeit (nachvollziehbar) zur Systemeigenschaft mutiert sind, und dadurch unabänderbar wurden.

VORSCHLAG:
X-CPUs: Veränderung des Verhaltens der Befehle BTI und BTD

Der Befehl BTI  ( BCD zu Integer) sollte die CPU nicht auf Stop setzen, wenn die Eingabe keine BCD-Zahl ist.
Gleiches gilt auch für BTD.

Diese Befehle sind Format-Wechsel-Befehle, wie z.B. DTR und RND und sollten auch das gleiche Verhalten haben.

(Ein Kollege berichtete, dass mit BTI sogar mal ein Kraftwerksteil abgeschossen wurde, weil ein BCD-Steller eien falschen Wert lieferte.
Das ist sicherlich unerwünscht. 


Gruss

Werner


----------



## heisch (20 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> für deine Loop schleifen könntest du ja jetzt einfach ein Index hinterhängen,
> Loop_1; Loop_2; usw. das finde ich wieder übersichtlicher. Außerdem
> sollte mann sich mal langsam vom Step 5 lösen, wir sind im Jahre 2011.




Hallo Helmut,
vielleicht ist es noch nicht transparent geworden:
Ich will nix abschaffen sondern was dazu bauen!
Ich will dir nicht deine Globalen labels verbieten, sondern lokale dazu!

(Ganz deutlich: Wenn ich bei meinem Eis-dealer sage: "ich möchte auch  Sahne", dann kommt der Nachbartisch ja auch nicht auf die Idee, ich würde verlangen, nie wieder ohne Sahne zu verkaufen 


Vielleicht hilft es Dir, wenn ich meine Vorschlag dahingehen modifiziere:  

Labels die mit L# beginnen können nur lokal angesprungen werden und der Name kann in beliebigen Netzwerken wiederverwendet werden.
(Das wäre aber für die Compilerbauer hinsichtlich Abwärtskompatibilität vermutlich komplizierter.)

Und die Sache mit der S5:
Wenn im Jahr 2011 die Sachen immer noch nicht gehen, die 1986 noch problemlos waren ist das kein Grund, das zu vergessen.
Vorsicht, so isses im Jahr (ca.) 700 auch losgegangen. Für's Glas mussten wir dann wieder ca 800 Jahre warten und für den Beton sogar 1100.
(Bin auch schon über 50, soviel Zeit habe ich nicht mehr 

Ausserdem: 
Ich habe auch noch relativ viel mit S5 zu tun, hauptsächlich S5 -> S7- Umbauten.

Da werden auch ältere Leute noch gebraucht.

Gruss 

Werner


----------



## Paule (20 Juni 2011)

*Aktualisierung der Statusanzeige viel zu langsam*



heisch schrieb:


> Das Statusanzeige sollte gegenüber bestehenden S7 - CPUs dringend verbessert werden:
> 
> 1. Die Anzahl der beobachtbaren Elemente ( Zeilen , Parameter ) ist zu klein.
> 2. Bei Befehlen, die nur sporadisch durchlaufen werden, (s.u.) soll der letzte Zustand angezeigt werden.
> ...


Da muss ich Werner Recht geben.
Punkt 1 ist besser geworden.
*Punkt 2 ist sehr viel schlechter geworden.*
Sporadisch ist da noch milde ausgedrückt, selten trifft es da schon eher.
Versuch:
TIA-Portal mit PLCSIM
Im Programm gibt es zum Test nur folgenden Baustein:


Aktualisierung des Sekundenzählers zwischen 10 und 40 Sekunden.
Und die Farbe, wenn er nicht gerade aktualisiert wird, ist grauenhaft.


----------



## jd_otter (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> für deine Loop schleifen könntest du ja jetzt einfach ein Index hinterhängen,
> Loop_1; Loop_2; usw. das finde ich wieder übersichtlicher.



Ja, aber das bedeutet dennoch manuelle Ueberarbeitung, und bei Allem wo man Hand anlegen muss besteht die Gefahr einen Fehler zu machen, gerade bei so "stumpfsinnige" Arbeiten wie 1-->2, 1-->3 etc...   Vor allem dann, wenn es schnell-schnell gehen muss...

Ich bin uebrigens nicht gegen was du sagst (schreibst). Es wuerde mich persoenlich ohne den "_1", "_2" etc. gerade einen ticken besser gefallen. Ist aber kein muss, ich kann leben mit der Sache wie sie anscheinend wohl in Step7 v11 implementiert ist (Step7 bis v5.5 ist da einfach ein Krampf).




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte mann sich mal langsam vom Step 5 lösen, wir sind im Jahre 2011.



Ist schon klar. Ich haenge auch gar nicht an Step5, dafuer habe ich in meinem Leben viel zu wenig Step5 programmiert. Ich sehe nur den Nutzen eines solchen Features, und waere prinzipiell dafuer es so zu implementieren. Aber letztendlich wird ja Siemens das entscheiden, nicht wahr... 

Gruss,
Und Happy Hacking,
Jan


----------



## jd_otter (20 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Und die Farbe, wenn er nicht gerade aktualisiert wird, ist grauenhaft.



Sieht ja SUPER aus...   *ROFL*


----------



## hovonlo (21 Juni 2011)

Erster Versuch mit V11 ein Projekt zu erstellen, in dem eine noch nicht im System vorhandene GSDML für Profinet benötigt wird:

Also: "Extras / Gerätebeschreibungsdatei installieren", die GSDML suchen, auswählen und Klick auf "Installieren". Ergebnis: Neustart des TIA-Portals notwendig. (siehe Attachement)

Sagt mal, in welchem Jahrhundert leben wir eigentlich? Dass unter 5.5 der Hardwarekonfigurator kein Projekt offen haben durfte war ja gerade noch zu verkraften, aber das spottet wirklich jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Ralle (21 Juni 2011)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Erster Versuch mit V11 ein Projekt zu erstellen, in dem eine noch nicht im System vorhandene GSDML für Profinet benötigt wird:
> 
> Also: "Extras / Gerätebeschreibungsdatei installieren", die GSDML suchen, auswählen und Klick auf "Installieren". Ergebnis: Neustart des TIA-Portals notwendig. (siehe Attachement)
> 
> Sagt mal, in welchem Jahrhundert leben wir eigentlich? Dass unter 5.5 der Hardwarekonfigurator kein Projekt offen haben durfte war ja gerade noch zu verkraften, aber das spottet wirklich jeder Beschreibung.



Und die Installation der GSD kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden. Schnitzen die das in die Festplatte?


----------



## hovonlo (21 Juni 2011)

Mausradunterstützung ist wahrscheinlich auch zu viel verlangt ...

Beim Versuch in der Hardwarekonfiguration (Eigenschaften eines Gerätes) bei den Parametern in der Liste zu scrollen beginnt man wieder klassisch die kleinen Knöpfchen anzuvisieren nachdem das Mausrad ohne Wirkung hohl drehen musste ...


----------



## IBFS (21 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und die Installation der GSD kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden.



Das war - bzw. die Meldung kam - auch in der HWKonfig V5.X, ist also nichts, wo man sich umgewöhnen müßte.

Frank


----------



## bike (21 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das war - bzw. die Meldung kam - auch in der HWKonfig V5.X, ist also nichts, wo man sich umgewöhnen müßte.
> 
> Frank



War da nicht das Backup, das wieder aktiviert werden kann?
Habe nur 5.4 doch da kommt die Meldung: 
"... wird als Backup gespeichert"
und durch umbenennen konnte? man wieder zurück.


bike


----------



## IBFS (21 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> War da nicht das Backup, das wieder aktiviert werden kann?
> Habe nur 5.4 doch da kommt die Meldung:
> "... wird als Backup gespeichert"
> und durch umbenennen konnte? man wieder zurück.
> bike



Zurück wohin ist die Frage, denn man kann zwar "drüberbügeln" aber eben nicht enfernen.

Frank


----------



## Paule (22 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> War da nicht das Backup, das wieder aktiviert werden kann?


Hat das überhaupt irgendeiner mal gemacht?
Was passiert denn groß wenn ich mal eine falsche oder überflüssige GSD installiert habe?


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juni 2011)

... gerade gefunden: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50085730

Thomas


----------



## Paule (22 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... gerade gefunden: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50085730


Hallo Thomas,

dieser Link gehört in den Thread > TIA-Portal > Positive Systemeigenschaften ( ich hoffe es jedenfalls) 

Leider ist der "Positiv" Thread schon ziemlich weit abgerutscht.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> dieser Link gehört in den Thread > TIA-Portal > Positive Systemeigenschaften ( ich hoffe es jedenfalls)
> 
> Leider ist der "Positiv" Thread schon ziemlich weit abgerutscht.



mag sein, vielleicht behebt es ja auch etwas negatives?

Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> mag sein, vielleicht behebt es ja auch etwas negatives?



Und das wäre doch dann als positiv zu vermelden ;-)


----------



## Paule (22 Juni 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... gerade gefunden: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50085730


So, nun bin ich wirklich enttäuscht. :sm9:
Was wurde denn da verbessert? 
(Bitte jetzt nicht noch mal den Link posten, den habe ich gelesen)
Ich dachte da sind auf jeden Fall schon ein paar Anregungen von hier mit eingeflossen, aber leider Fehlanzeige. 
Auch meine Kritiken und Fehlerbeschreibungen an den Support blieben bis dato (SP2) ungehört.

PS: OK, das öffnen von TIA geht schneller, kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist das nur Wunschdenken?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich wirklich enttäuscht. :sm9:
> Was wurde denn da verbessert?
> (Bitte jetzt nicht noch mal den Link posten, den habe ich gelesen)
> Ich dachte da sind auf jeden Fall schon ein paar Anregungen von hier mit eingeflossen, aber leider Fehlanzeige.
> ...



Paule das ist kein SP, sondern nur ein HF. 
Der SP1 ist gerade freigegeben, der SP2 
kommt im Herbst.  Also nicht entäuscht sein. 

Hat hier eigentlich schon irgendwer den SP1?


----------



## Merten1982 (23 Juni 2011)

Arbeiten mit externen Quellen.

Es sollte folgende Optionen geben:
-Externe Quelle einbetten (wird zurzeit immer gemacht)
-Externe Quelle mit relativem Pfad verlinken
-Externe Quelle mit absolutem Pfad verlinken

Was soll mir die derzeitige Funktion bringen?
Ich füge eine SCL Quelle hinzu, versuche sie zu übersetzen, und bekomme viele Fehlermeldungen, weil V11 das SCL von V5.5 nicht kann, mir wird aber nicht gesagt, in welcher Zeile die Fehler verkamen.

Da kann ichs doch besser gleich per copy+past kopieren in den SCL Editor kopieren, dann sehe ich wenigstens gleich wo es hakt.
Ach nee, das geht ja nicht, weil die Variablen jetzt nicht mehr im Code definiert werden können... Also nun Mischung aus beidem....

Warum wird beim Hinzufügen von externen Quellen immer erst nur "AWL" angezeigt. Warum nicht immer AWL+SCL??

Der umgekehrte Weg ist auch Scheiße, also dieses "Als Text kopieren".

Nein ich will nicht für 30 Bausteinen mühsames copy paste machen. Ich will es wie in V5.5. Mehrere markieren exportieren, und dann habe 30 mal "Bausteinname.SCL".
Wer denkt sich sowas aus? 

Also was das Arbeiten mit externen Quellen angeht ist V11 wesentlich schlechter als V5.5. 
Ich hoffe das wird noch...

Und warum wird bei SCL Quellen 

REAL#0.0 nicht als Real erkannt? V5.5 kann das.
Warum wird 
{SetOKFlag := 'y' ; CreateObjectCode := 'y'; OptimizeObjectCode := 'y' ; CreateDebugInfo := 'y'}
Als Fehler erkannt? V5.5 kann das.

Der SCL Editor selbst ist schon besser, war ja aber auch keine Kunst...

Wobei sachen wie:
CASE #asdf OF
  1:
  ;
  2:
  ;
  2:
  ;
END_CASE

Immer noch nicht als Fehler erkannt werden....


----------



## Merten1982 (23 Juni 2011)

Je nachdem wo die Fehler beim Übersetzen auftreten, kommt man mit Doppelklick auf den Fehler doch in den SCL Editor, schon mal gar nicht so schlecht...

Sehr schlecht ist aber, das 

CONST
    PI := DINT#314159;
END_CONST

Auch zum Fehler führt...
Ist ja nun nichts ungewöhnliches....

Man könnte die Konstanten automatisch in statische Variablen wandeln,
es soll ja auch globale Konstanten für das ganze Projekt geben, dann könnte man die dort doch auch automatisch hinzufügen...

Und da die Variablen ja nun nicht mehr im Code deklariert werden, sind meine Kommentare die dort standen...
Jetzt ein wenig unübersichtlich... Teilweise zu lang usw... --> Scheiße

Ich programmiere auch C/C++ mit Visual Studio, ich hätte erwartet, das der SCL Editor sich dem annähert... Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Merten1982 (24 Juni 2011)

Hier nochmal mehr Hintergrundinfos.

Wir arbeiten mit einem SVN Versionsverwaltungssystem.
D.h. morgens alle Quellen importieren und abends zurück spielen.

Wenn das mit den verlinkten externen quellen nicht geht. Dann wenigsten eine Funktion "Alle neu importieren und neu generieren"

Und natürlich wie schon gesagt das Gegenstück:
Alle Bausteine als "Bausteinname.SCL" bzw. "Bausteinname.AWL" exportieren. Und in dem Dialog bitte den zuletzt verwendeten Pfad merken!

Etwas schneller könnte das generieren auch sein. Wenn ich mir angucke wie schnell Microsoft oder GNU mittlerweile C Code compiliert, dann ist Siemens da von der Geschwindigkeit noch weit weg.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Juni 2011)

Bei SCL gibt es ja noch ein paar weitere Änderungen:

1) Alle lokalen Variablen müssen jetzt das #-Prefix besitzen. Irgendwo stand mal was bezüglich Harmonisierung mit AWL.

2) Datenbausteinzugriffe z.B. mit WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(#X).DB(#y) erfolgen in SCL jetzt über runde Klammern (vorher eckig). In AWL erfolgt der Zugriff aber weiterhin über eckigen Klammern mit z.B.: L DB[MW 100]. Wenn man die Änderungen in 1) wegen Harmonisierung mit AWL gemacht hat, warum musste man hier wieder Unterschiede einbauen?

3) Positiv zu vermerken ist, dass in SCL jetzt wie auch bei CoDeSys Rückgabewerte über den "=>" Operator zugewiesen werden können.
Beispiel:

```
FUNCTION_BLOCK FB101

VAR_INPUT
    IN1 : INT;
END_VAR

VAR_OUTPUT
    OUT1 : INT;
END_VAR

BEGIN
    OUT1 := IN1;  
END_FUNCTION_BLOCK

FUNCTION_BLOCK FB100

VAR_INPUT
    IN1 : INT;
END_VAR

VAR_OUTPUT
    OUT1 : INT;
END_VAR

VAR
    FF : FB101;
    x : INT;
END_VAR    
    // vorher
    // FF( IN1 := 1);
    // x := FF.OUT1;
    // Jetzt wie bei Codesys möglich mit:
    FF( IN1 := 1, OUT1 => x);
END_FUNCTION_BLOCK
```


----------



## Merten1982 (27 Juni 2011)

Beim Import und Export der Variablentabellen gibt es von 5.5 auf 11 auch einen Rückschritt.

Es ist *nur *noch .xlsx möglich.
Ein eine Datei die im Textformat gespeichert wird, und somit einfach von einem Programm MEINER Wahl verarbeitet werden kann, gibt es nicht mehr...
Bei V5.5 konnte man auch die Symboltabelle mit einem gescheiten Versionsverwaltungsprogramm verwalten, dass geht nun nicht mehr so einfach.
Es gibt auch Leute die Versionsverwaltungstools verwenden. Und zwar Standard Software wie Git, Subversion, usw.
Die Welt braucht hier nichts neues!!!!!!
Es muss nur jeder -V5.5 war da gar nicht so schlecht- seinen Code so speichern, dass diese Programme damit umgehen können. Bei V11 wurde dieser Usecase scheinbar übersehen.


----------



## bike (27 Juni 2011)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Beim Import und Export der Variablentabellen gibt es von 5.5 auf 11 auch einen Rückschritt.
> 
> Es ist *nur *noch .xlsx möglich.
> Ein eine Datei die im Textformat gespeichert wird, und somit einfach von einem Programm MEINER Wahl verarbeitet werden kann, gibt es nicht mehr...
> ...



Die Ursache ist, SVN kommt nicht von BigS.
Du musst die Versionsverwaltung von BigS kaufen, dann klappt es, oder auch nicht. *ROFL*
Diese absolute Scheiße ist nach meiner Meinung damit begründet, Funktionen die gut waren, zu killen.
Die Benutzerschnittstelle, mit der man diese Funktionen selber nachbauen kann/konnte, ist bei TIA nicht gewollt.

Die Vorteile von Siemens fallen hinten runter, wenn es so weitergeht, dann ist Fanuc eine gute Alternative.
Damit kann man inzwischen Quellen erstellen und diese in SVN verwalten.

BigS warum quält ihr eure Entwickler so?
Was haben wir euch getan?

Das ist inzwischen noch schlimmer als Step7 Version 1.0. 


bike


----------



## D-DNRN (27 Juni 2011)

Ja in das Horn Versionsverwaltung muss ich auch noch mal tuten!

Ich verwende für fast alles Mercury (TortoiseHG), teils sogar für alle Files eines Projektes mit verschiedenen Softwaretools erstellt. 
Bei den Binärfiles von S ist das alles natürlich total fü'n Ars.., mache es aber trotzdem und hat mir mit dem TIA Portal schon einiges gerettet was Siemens nicht mehr wieder hinbekommen hat. Einfach weil ich jeden beliebigen Stand wieder herstellen konnte und hab mir so alles wieder zusammengebaut.

Bei einer Schulung bei Siemens hab ich das Thema Versionsverwaltung mal angesprochen und kam nach längerer Diskussion selbst zu folgendem Ergebnis:

a) Die Leute bei Siemens wissen nicht mal was eine Versionsverwaltung überhaupt macht! 

b) Die Siemensler halten sowas nicht für Sinnvoll (wegen Punkt A), es wird also NIEMALS den Einzug in deren Software bekommen.
Damit fällt auch jedes Argument für bisherige Funktionen mit Textdateien hinten runter!

Machen wir uns nichts vor: Siemens ist eine Insel in der man genau das zu verwenden hat was Siemens möchte! 
Benutzerwünsche der Programmierer interessieren die entscheidenden Stellen bei Siemens einen Sche..dreck.

Hauptsache es wird über die Vertriebsschiene sauber an die Manager und Entscheider in unseren Führungsetagen gebracht.


----------



## Merten1982 (27 Juni 2011)

habe grade das gelesen:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45441

Bei den ganzen TIA threads verliert man schnell den Überblick.

Das Problem mit den Quellen scheint ja noch gelöst zu werden.
Klingt alles gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Sinix (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hänge mich mal hier dran, da ja öfter über die vielen TIA Threads gemeckert wird.  
Als TIA-Anfänger brauch ich a little bit help und die langen Threads durchzukauen ist auch nicht so toll...also: 

Wo finde ich bei TIA V11 die Online-Hilfe für Organisationsbausteine?
Bei v5.5 ging das wunderbar mit F1-Taste. 

Gibt es für die Symboltabelle (in TIA V11 wohl auch Variablentabelle genannt) irgendwo einen Filter wie in v5.5?

Ist das Systembyte (VKE0 usw.) CPU-abhängig und derzeit nur bei der 1200er integriert? Finde es bei der IM151-CPU schonmal nicht...

Beim installieren von TIA V11 Update 2 kam von Antivir eine Viruswarnung für ein Fw...*.ocx-Datei. Hat das sonst jemand auch gehabt?

Danke für Antworten. Wunschliste selbsterklärend.

Gruß MK


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

zu den Virenscanner allgemein, die würde ich bei der installation von 
Siemens Komponenten immer abschalten, gibt nur Problemme.
Wir haben Kapersky, der macht es sogar ganz gerne das er nach ca.
einen halben Jahr aufeinmal igendwelche Softwaren von Siemens in
die Quarantäne verschiebt, das macht dann auf der Baustelle spaß,
da nur die EDV zugriff auf den Virenscanner haben.


----------



## daschris (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo
ich hätte mal einen Vorschlag nach dem auch diese Thread mal wieder recht zugemüllt wurde würde ich mich anbieten die paar wichtigen Punkte in einem Post zusammenzufassen (ähnlich den anderen TIA treads). Wenn das gewünscht ist kann dann mal ein Mod diesen Post noch oben pinnen dann kopier ich mal alle Anforderungen zusammen.... sonst wird das ja nie einer lesen.

daschris

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
*Fehler*
*-------------------------------------*

*1.* Bei einem Array wird keine Offset Adresse mehr angezeigt:





Orginalthread vom Bertl:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45449


*2.* Duplizieren eines Panel Projekts zerschiesst das Projekt. Panel (MP277/10) also kopiert und mit anderer Adresse ins Projekt gehängt. Wenn man unten in der taskleistenähnlichen Navigation in die gruppierten Bilder klickt, geht nicht immer das richtige Bild auf.

*3. *Man kann (zur Zeit) keine Eigenschaft oder Felder usw. AUSSCHNEIDEN (CTRL+X) und woanders einfügen (CTRL+V).
Man muß stattdessen Kopieren --> Einfügen und das Quellobjekt anschießend manuell löschen.
Das im Übrigen geht generell nicht, also auch nicht über Kontextmenü 

*4. *Im Kop-Editor fehlt manchmal oben die Leiste mit den Standard-Funktionen Schließer / Öffner / Zuweisung / Leerbox / Verzweigung öffnen, schliessen. Nach Schliessen und Öffnen des Bausteins ist die Leiste dann meistens wieder da.

*5. *Habe ich z.B. in WinCC ein Fenster abgedockt und auf meinem zweiten Monitor maximiert, kann ich nicht auf die Eigenschaften / Animationen / Ereignisse zugreifen.

*6.* Wenn man ein Projekt mit der 10.5 erstellt hat in dem IEC-Timer verwendet werden, kann diese Projekt mit der V11 nicht mehr geöffnet werden.
Grund: Die Struktur des IEC Timers wurde verändert 
Momentane Abhilfe: Timer löschen, migrieren, Timer wieder einbauen


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
*Anpassungswünsche*
*-------------------------------------*

*1.* Ich zeige mit dem Mauszeiger auf einen Any dann erscheint nur noch z.B: P#DBx.DBB0.0 : Struct
--> die Länge will ich wissen.

*2.* Shortcuts überdenken, z.B. F2 statt STRG-Leertaste,
STRG-R für neues Netzwerk anstatt Umschalt-F2
Anpassen der funktionell gleichen Shortcuts an Step7
Am besten frei anpassbar
A: das anpassen an die Shortcuts von Step 7 sei in Arbeit, also an alle, nicht die neuen Shortcuts einprägen sie werden wahrscheinlich noch mal geändert.

*3.* Variablendeklaration in den Bausteinen:
Umschaltung Tabellarisch, Textbasiert, ähnlich wie bei Codesys 

*4.* Optik umfassend einstellbar machen Stichwort: Mehr Kontrast statt grau in grau
- Alle gridhintergründe bzw begrenzungsstriche einstellbar
- Farbe der KOP FUP Objekte einstellbar
- Online farben anpassen kein grau in orange

*5.* "Freie Kommentarbox"
Wenn ich das über das Menü bei einer Box anwähle und die freien Kommentare
gerade abgewählt sind, dann passiert scheinbar nichts. Nach Anwahl "Freie Kommentare sichtbar/unsichtbar machen" erscheinen sie. Ich meine, wenn ich einen freien Kommentar einfüge, dann will ich da was reinschreiben, also kann man damit auch gleichzeitig die Kommentarsicht einschalten 

*6.* Spiegeln/Drehen von bildern (z.b. Jpgs) muss möglich sein

*7.* TCPUs, Safety und Starter muss zeitnah verfügbar sein
A: Safety soll spätestens bis SP2 freigegeben sein (geplant SEPT). Starter und TCPUs angeblich V12

*8.* Panelbilder erscheinen immer mit dem Rahmen der die HW darstellt - Das verschwendet platz und sollte abschaltbar sein und wenn nicht ausgeschaltet dann gleich zentriert geöffnet werden.

*9.* Warum ist jetzt eine Parmeterversorgung bei SFB notwendig? Bis zur V5.5 konnte ich die Parameter extern ohne Zusatzvariable zuweisen. Bei Funktionsbausteinen geht das immernoch. (Sprache AWL / SCL)
Beispiel :

```
UN #TIMER_Prior.Q
= #TIMER_Prior.IN
 
CALL #TIMER_Prior
IN := <--- muss jetzt beschalten werden ...
PT :=#Zeit
Q :=
ET :=
```
*10*. Vorschlag: Viele der Fenstereinstellungen, bei mir z.B. speziell die Höhen der mittleren Fenster im Editor, sollten sich nur auf den entsprechenden Editor beziehen und als Einstellung irgendwie speicherbar sein. Dann solle man beim umschalten zwischen SPS und HMI Ansichten definierte Höhen je nach Editor immer wieder automatisch auf die eigene Lieblingseinstellung bekommen.
A: ist schon vorhanden aber leider noch nicht für alle Grids d.h. durchgängig einbauen



*11.* Veröffentlichung des Dateiformates. (also aufbau der Projektdatenbank). 

*12.* WIRD ein im Panel angebundene Variable nachher in der PLC umbennannt so wie der PLC-Name im HMI-Projekt im Feld PLC-Variable korrekt nachgeführt.

Leider gibt es keine direkte Möglichkeit diesen Name auf die HMI-Variabel zu übernehmen (so wie in FLexilbe).
Neu Verbinden hat keine Auswahlmöglichkeiten hierzu und passt den Namen nicht automatisch an.

*13.* Das MINIFENSTER --> Variable umbenennen <-- läßt sich nicht vergrößern



*14.* Bei Befehlen, die nur sporadisch durchlaufen werden, (s.u.) soll der letzte Zustand angezeigt werden.

Versuch:
TIA-Portal mit PLCSIM
Im Programm gibt es zum Test nur folgenden Baustein:



Aktualisierung des Sekundenzählers zwischen 10 und 40 Sekunden.
Und die Farbe, wenn er nicht gerade aktualisiert wird, ist grauenhaft. 

*15.* Mausradunterstützung in allen Listen auch in der HW konfig

*16.* Erster Versuch mit V11 ein Projekt zu erstellen, in dem eine noch nicht im System vorhandene GSDML für Profinet benötigt wird:
"Extras / Gerätebeschreibungsdatei installieren", die GSDML suchen, auswählen und Klick auf "Installieren". Ergebnis: Neustart des TIA-Portals notwendig. Das sollte auch ohne Neustart zu machen sein!

*17.* Arbeiten mit externen Quellen.
ich will nicht für 30 Bausteinen mühsames copy paste machen. Ich will es wie in V5.5. Mehrere markieren exportieren, und dann habe 30 mal "Bausteinname.SCL".

Es sollte folgende Optionen geben:
-Externe Quelle einbetten (wird zurzeit immer gemacht)
-Externe Quelle mit relativem Pfad verlinken
-Externe Quelle mit absolutem Pfad verlinken
A: Ab V12 soll ein globaler export/import als XML möglich sein

*18.* Datenbausteinzugriffe z.B. mit WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(#X).DB(#y) erfolgen in SCL jetzt über runde Klammern (vorher eckig). In AWL erfolgt der Zugriff aber weiterhin über eckigen Klammern mit z.B.: L DB[MW 100]. Wenn man die Änderungen in 1) wegen Harmonisierung mit AWL gemacht hat, warum musste man hier wieder Unterschiede einbauen?

*19.* Import und Export der Variablentabellen soll als Textformat möglich sein
A: Ab V12 soll ein globaler export/import als XML möglich sein

*20.* Es sollte für die Symboltabelle einen Filter geben
A: Als Workaround könnte man das über mehrere Tabellen lösen

*21.* Handling von Datenbausteinen offline /online
Es fehlen (in S7) folgende Möglichkeiten, es sollte im TIA-Portal möglich sein:
1. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss Beobachten möglich sein.
2. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen  muss "Laden ins PG" möglich sein, ohne die im PG vorhandenen  Variablennamen und Komentare zu überschreiben/ zerstören.
3. Es muss möglich sein, das Format von Datenbereichen (offline) in DBs zu ändern ohne deren Inhalt zu zerstören.
4. Es muss möglich sein, eine neue Format-Definition ins AG zu übertragen ohne die Aktualwerte dabei zu ändern.

ausführliche Begründung #91

*22. *Ergonomie im DB-Editor
Datenbaustein-Editor
Es sollte in den Spalten Anfangswert und Aktualwert kein Typ-Präfix  eingetragen werden müssen, wenn nicht gleichzeitig auch andere Typen  möglich sind. ( Was sie in Step7 derzeit nicht sind!)

ausführliche Begründung #102

*23.* Editor-Verhalten bei KOP/FUP/AWLDas Netzwerk-Handling sollte gegenüber S7 verbessert werden:

1. Sprung auf Netzwerk (z.B. 5) also : Step7 : <CTL E> -> 5 sollte auf Netzwerk 5 landen, nicht auf Netzwerk 4,5
Also: Beginn des Ziel-Netzwerks oben, nicht in der Mitte.

2. Falls ein Sprung auf ein Netzwerk eine Netzwerk-Nummer enthält, die  es im Baustein nicht gibt, sollte auf das letzte Netzwerk gesprungen  werden. Eine Fehlermeldung schadet nichts, aber der Sprung an's Ende  wäre sinnvoll.

3. die <PAGE UP> <PAGE DOWN> - Tasten sollten  netzwerk-orientiert blättern, d.h. ein Netzwerk vorwärts / rückwärts mit  Netzwerk-Beginn oben.

ausführliche Begründung #92

*24. *Einbau Netzwerk-lokaler Labels
Es sollte zwischen Netzwerk-lokalen und Baustein-globalen Labeln unterschieden werden können.
Es sollten in verschiedenen Netzwerken gleiche Labelnamen möglich sein, solange sie lokal sind.

ausführliche Begründung #94


----------



## Paule (29 Juni 2011)

daschris schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hätte mal einen Vorschlag nach dem auch diese Thread mal wieder recht zugemüllt wurde würde ich mich anbieten die paar wichtigen Punkte in einem Post zusammenzufassen (ähnlich den anderen TIA treads).


Jep, das wäre eine tolle Sache, leg mal los. 

Ich wäre auch gerne bereit Dir zu helfen.


----------



## progmann (30 Juni 2011)

*Noch ein Punkt der verbessert werden kann*

Hi und danke das du dir die Mühe machst alles auf zu listen.

Ein Projekt, welches mit Step7 und WinCC fehlerfrei erstellt ist, wird ins TIA Portal übernommen. Soweit ist alle ok. Wenn nun aber das HMI erneut übersetz wird, dann findet TIA , das einige Zuordnungen der Variablen nicht richtig seien. ( eigendlich alle )
Nun kann man von Hand jeden einzelnen Wert neu einbinden. Mühsam grad so wie es bei einer C7 üblich war. Und wenn da mehr wie 150 Variablen
über die Tastatur nachzutragen sind wünscht man sich ein Auswahlfenster
(Symboltabelle) um leichter zum Ziel zu kommen.
Siehe Anhang 
Es kann aber auch sein, das ich den richtigen Schalter noch nicht gefunden habe, um diese unnötige Zuweisung erst gar nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## daschris (30 Juni 2011)

progmann schrieb:


> Hi und danke das du dir die Mühe machst alles auf zu listen.
> 
> Ein Projekt, welches mit Step7 und WinCC fehlerfrei erstellt ist, wird ins TIA Portal übernommen. Soweit ist alle ok. Wenn nun aber das HMI erneut übersetz wird, dann findet TIA , das einige Zuordnungen der Variablen nicht richtig seien. ( eigendlich alle )
> Nun kann man von Hand jeden einzelnen Wert neu einbinden. Mühsam grad so wie es bei einer C7 üblich war. Und wenn da mehr wie 150 Variablen
> ...


 
Das sollte eigentlich über rechte Maustaste auf HMI variablen und dann "Neu verbinden gehen"


----------



## daschris (30 Juni 2011)

So jetzt ist es soweit fertig, nur eins hab ich nicht gemacht: die Artikel von Heisch sind ja nicht direkt aufs TIAP bezogen. Eine Idee was wir damit machen? oder Fasst das einer in ein paar Punkten zusammen? Oder lassen wir die einfach im Thread?


----------



## progmann (30 Juni 2011)

Hi Daschiris

Sicher das sollte gehen Betonung liegt auf sollte.

Aber das produziert mir "einen unerwarteten schweren Fehler"

Ist ja schon beruhigend, das Fehler erwartet werden , nur nicht gerade dieser.

Ich bleibe bei der umständlichen Tastatur Eingabe mit häufig abspeichern.


----------



## heisch (2 Juli 2011)

daschris schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es soweit fertig, nur eins hab ich nicht gemacht: die Artikel von Heisch sind ja nicht direkt aufs TIAP bezogen. Eine Idee was wir damit machen? oder Fasst das einer in ein paar Punkten zusammen? Oder lassen wir die einfach im Thread?



Wie bereits geschrieben: ich kenne das TIA-Portal zwar nicht, meine Punkte beschreiben das, was ich in der aktuellen  Programmiersoftware  (=Step7) vermisse und in der zukünftigen (also TIA) haben möchte.

Dahingehend beziehen sie sich schon auf's TIA-Portal.

Ich liste sie nochmal kurz auf, bitte mal drüberschauen und ggf. nochmals drüber-diskutieren bzw das rauswerfen, was bei TIA in der Form nicht mehr gilt.
( die "ausführliche Begründung #<nr> bezieht sich auf die Eintragsnummer in diesem Thread )

Also:
*Handling von Datenbausteinen offline /online*
Es fehlen (in S7) folgende Möglichkeiten, es sollte im TIA-Portal möglich sein:
1. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss Beobachten möglich sein.
2. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss "Laden ins PG" möglich sein, ohne die im PG vorhandenen Variablennamen und Komentare zu überschreiben/ zerstören.
3. Es muss möglich sein, das Format von Datenbereichen (offline) in DBs zu ändern ohne deren Inhalt zu zerstören.
4. Es muss möglich sein, eine neue Format-Definition ins AG zu übertragen ohne die Aktualwerte dabei zu ändern.

ausführliche Begründung #91

*Ergonomie im DB-Editor*
Datenbaustein-Editor
Es sollte in den Spalten Anfangswert und Aktualwert kein Typ-Präfix eingetragen werden müssen, wenn nicht gleichzeitig auch andere Typen möglich sind. ( Was sie in Step7 derzeit nicht sind!)

ausführliche Begründung #102

*Editor-Verhalten bei KOP/FUP/AWL*
Das Netzwerk-Handling sollte gegenüber S7 verbessert werden:

1. Sprung auf Netzwerk (z.B. 5) also : Step7 : <CTL E> -> 5 sollte auf Netzwerk 5 landen, nicht auf Netzwerk 4,5
Also: Beginn des Ziel-Netzwerks oben, nicht in der Mitte.

2. Falls ein Sprung auf ein Netzwerk eine Netzwerk-Nummer enthält, die es im Baustein nicht gibt, sollte auf das letzte Netzwerk gesprungen werden. Eine Fehlermeldung schadet nichts, aber der Sprung an's Ende wäre sinnvoll.

3. die <PAGE UP> <PAGE DOWN> - Tasten sollten netzwerk-orientiert blättern, d.h. ein Netzwerk vorwärts / rückwärts mit Netzwerk-Beginn oben.

ausführliche Begründung #92

*Einbau Netzwerk-lokaler Labels*
Es sollte zwischen Netzwerk-lokalen und Baustein-globalen Labeln unterschieden werden können.
Es sollten in verschiedenen Netzwerken gleiche Labelnamen möglich sein, solange sie lokal sind.

ausführliche Begründung #94



Die Sache mit der Statusanzeige von nicht-zyklisch durchlaufenen Befehlen ist in der Liste von "daschris" schon drin, ich denke aber es ist überwiegend ein Firmware-Problem, das erst ab den neuen CPUs behebbar ist.


Noch eine Bemerkung zu  2. Punkt von oben: "Editor-Verhalten bei KOP/FUP/AWL":
Das komm Euch vielleicht recht kleinlich vor aber beim Umstieg von S5 zu S7 hatte nicht nur ich den Eindruck:
Bei der IBN an laufender S5-Anlage ist die zentrale Frage: "Was macht mein Prozess?"
Bei der IBN an laufender S7-Anlage ist die zentrale Frage: "Wo ist die Maus?"

Macht einfach mal den Versuch: 
Öffnet mal einen FB/FC (FUP/KOP/AWL) und blättert mit den <PAGE UP> <PAGE DOWN> - Tasten.  .. und dann achtet mal drauf, wie schnell Ihr euch orientieren könnt. und stellt Euch mal vor, der Netzwerk-Anfang, incl Überschrift, wäre immer oben. Geht dann die Orientierung schneller ?

Und dann stellt Euch noch vor, es wäre gerade die Statusanzeige aktiv und Ihr müsstet nicht mit der Maus nachpositionieren um das Netzwerk komplett auf den Bildschirm zu bekommen damit ihr im Status was seht.

Ich denke, dann wird deutlich, was ich seit Step5 vermisse.
Klar, man sieht jetzt mehr wie bei Step5. Deshalb muss aber doch nicht das handling schlechter werden, oder ?


Gruss Werner


----------



## daschris (2 Juli 2011)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
*Neues Systemverhalten*
*-------------------------------------*

*1.* Beim Wechsel zwischen den Sprachen von AWL -> KOP oder FUP,  hier werden dann die AWL-Kommentarzeilen und somit evtl.  auskommentierte Befehle gnadenlos gelöscht. 
Da man davor vorher gewarnt wird, scheint das auch absolut bewusst so gemacht zu sein.

*2.*Wo finde ich die Konsistenzprüfung
A: In der Aufrufstruktur
Anhang anzeigen 14401


*3.* Man kann in SCL keine Konstanten mehr deklarieren.
CONST
PI := DINT#314159;
END_CONST
Man könnte die Konstanten automatisch in statische Variablen wandeln,
es soll ja auch globale Konstanten für das ganze Projekt geben, dann könnte man die dort doch auch automatisch hinzufügen

*4.* Alle lokalen SCL Variablen müssen jetzt das #-Prefix besitzen

*5.* In SCL kann jetzt wie auch bei CoDeSys Rückgabewerte über den "=>" Operator zugewiesen werden können.

*6.* Das Anlegen einer AT Variable in SCL hat sich geändert. Es sollte etwas durchsichtiger sein!
Also bei mir hat das funktioniert, mit dem TIA-Portal und SCL.







Aber ehrlich, das ist ja arschlahm und recht unübersichtlich, oder?
vor Allem die Definition der AT-Ansicht, da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## bike (2 Juli 2011)

heisch schrieb:


> 1. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss Beobachten möglich sein.
> 2. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss "Laden ins PG" möglich sein, ohne die im PG vorhandenen Variablennamen und Komentare zu überschreiben/ zerstören.
> 3. Es muss möglich sein, das Format von Datenbereichen (offline) in DBs zu ändern ohne deren Inhalt zu zerstören.
> 4. Es muss möglich sein, eine neue Format-Definition ins AG zu übertragen ohne die Aktualwerte dabei zu ändern.



Wie soll das denn gemacht werden?
Wenn ein bool definiert ist und in der PLC steht an dieser Stelle eine real?





heisch schrieb:


> 1. Sprung auf Netzwerk (z.B. 5) also : Step7 : <CTL E> -> 5 sollte auf Netzwerk 5 landen, nicht auf Netzwerk 4,5
> Also: Beginn des Ziel-Netzwerks oben, nicht in der Mitte.
> 
> 2. Falls ein Sprung auf ein Netzwerk eine Netzwerk-Nummer enthält, die es im Baustein nicht gibt, sollte auf das letzte Netzwerk gesprungen werden. Eine Fehlermeldung schadet nichts, aber der Sprung an's Ende wäre sinnvoll.
> ...



Ein Werkzeug sollte man auch bedienen können.
Wenn ich eine Seite runter will, dann will ich im Programmcode nicht im Netzwerk. 
Die Grenze auf ein Netzwerk legen ist sinnlos und vermutlich allein dein Wunsch.
Es sollte die allgemeine Bedienergonomie von WIn$ beibehalten werden und nicht noch mehr Eigensinn von BigS hier rein. 



heisch schrieb:


> *Einbau Netzwerk-lokaler Labels*
> Es sollte zwischen Netzwerk-lokalen und Baustein-globalen Labeln unterschieden werden können.
> Es sollten in verschiedenen Netzwerken gleiche Labelnamen möglich sein, solange sie lokal sind.



So ein Schmarrn, wer möchte sich beim Suchen in einem fremden Programm  noch zusätzlich auseinandersetzen, ob ein Label nur im Netzwerk oder im Baustein gültig ist? 


bike


----------



## Merten1982 (2 Juli 2011)

In SCL sollte zwischen Variablendeklaration(so ist es jetzt) und Variablendeklaration im Code(so war es bisher) umgeschaltet werden können.

Somit wäre es für den der will wieder möglich mehrzeilige Kommentare in den Deklarationsteil zu schreiben.


----------



## heisch (2 Juli 2011)

Bezug: Mein Vorschlag war:
*Editor-Verhalten bei KOP/FUP/AWL*
Das Netzwerk-Handling sollte gegenüber S7 verbessert werden:

1. Sprung auf Netzwerk (z.B. 5) also : Step7 : <CTL E> -> 5 sollte auf Netzwerk 5 landen, nicht auf Netzwerk 4,5
Also: Beginn des Ziel-Netzwerks oben, nicht in der Mitte.

2. Falls ein Sprung auf ein Netzwerk eine Netzwerk-Nummer enthält, die  es im Baustein nicht gibt, sollte auf das letzte Netzwerk gesprungen  werden. Eine Fehlermeldung schadet nichts, aber der Sprung an's Ende  wäre sinnvoll.

3. die <PAGE UP> <PAGE DOWN> - Tasten sollten  netzwerk-orientiert blättern, d.h. ein Netzwerk vorwärts / rückwärts mit  Netzwerk-Beginn oben.

ausführliche Begründung #92




bike schrieb:


> Ein Werkzeug sollte man auch bedienen können.
> Wenn ich eine Seite runter will, dann will ich im Programmcode nicht im Netzwerk.
> Die Grenze auf ein Netzwerk legen ist sinnlos und vermutlich allein dein Wunsch.
> Es sollte die allgemeine Bedienergonomie von WIn$ beibehalten werden und nicht noch mehr Eigensinn von BigS hier rein.
> bike



Sehe ich anders:
das "hauptsächlich_einheitlich"-Axiom unterstütze ich für beliebige Programme im Wesentlichen auch, allerdings nicht für Profi-Werkzeuge:
Die sollten an ihrer Funktion ausgerichtet sein.
Ich habe SCL ganz bewusst ausgenommen, denn bei Hochsprachen macht ein Netzwerk-Bezug sicherlich keinen Sinn.

Unabhängig davon Bitte um Abstimmung (s.u.).

Gruss Werner


----------



## heisch (2 Juli 2011)

Mein Vorschlag war:
1. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss Beobachten möglich sein.
2. Trotz Zeitstempelkonflikt bzw. unterschiedlichen Formatinformationen muss "Laden ins PG" möglich sein, ohne die im PG vorhandenen Variablennamen und Komentare zu überschreiben/ zerstören.
3. Es muss möglich sein, das Format von Datenbereichen (offline) in DBs zu ändern ohne deren Inhalt zu zerstören.
4. Es muss möglich sein, eine neue Format-Definition ins AG zu übertragen ohne die Aktualwerte dabei zu ändern.




bike schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gemacht werden?
> Wenn ein bool definiert ist und in der PLC steht an dieser Stelle eine real?
> 
> bike



Zielsetzung: Es geht vorrangig um Änderungen an laufenden Maschinen / Anlagen.
Dazu habe ich in dem Artikel #91 schon einiges geschrieben.

In der PLC stehen letztendlich nur Werte.
Ich denke, es wird auch bei vielen anderen Kollegen so sein, dass sie dort, wo sie erwarten, dass noch was kommen könnte,
einfach mal Platz freihalten:
G01T01 :struct
  temp : Real; // Temperatur
  res_04 : ARRAY[4..99] OF BYTE.
END_STRUCT

Wenn man diese Reserve nun (teilweise ?) auflöst, z.B:
G01T01 :struct
  temp : Real; // Temperatur
  P_T1_ein : REAL // Beruhigung P-T1 Glied Eingang
  P_T1_aus : REAL // Beruhigung P-T1 Glied Ausgang
  res_04 : ARRAY[12..99] OF BYTE.
END_STRUCT

dann bleibt, von den 8 betroffenen Bytes abgesehen, alles andere unverändert, aber der ganze DB kann nicht mehr beobachtet werden.

Es wäre durchaus möglich, für die differierenden Bytes das Format z.B. rot anzuzeigen und das Beobachtungsformat auswählbar zu machen.
(Die Erfahrung zeigt: Software ist schreibbar!)

Das ein brachiales Überschreiben eines DB in AG zu unerwünschten Effekten führen kann, ist sicherlich für alle selbsterklärend.

Gruss Werner


----------



## heisch (2 Juli 2011)

Mein Vorschlag war
_*Einbau Netzwerk-lokaler Labels*
Es sollte zwischen Netzwerk-lokalen und Baustein-globalen Labeln unterschieden werden können.
Es sollten in verschiedenen Netzwerken gleiche Labelnamen möglich sein, solange sie lokal sind._



bike schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn, wer möchte sich beim Suchen in einem fremden Programm  noch zusätzlich auseinandersetzen, ob ein Label nur im Netzwerk oder im Baustein gültig ist?
> 
> 
> bike



Aktuell ?
Du, natürlich!

Nach der Umsetzung meines Vorschlags:
Der Compiler!
Er soll Dir mitteilen: "Hier brauchst Du nur im aktuellen Netzwerk nach Sprüngen zu suchen", bzw. " Vorsicht, es erfolgt auch ein Sprung von ausserhalb des aktuellen Netzwerks."

Schade, dass Du die vorherige Diskussion mit Helmut_von_der_Reparatur und jd_otter nicht  gelesen hast.

Noch eine (nicht auf bike gerichtete, sondern allgemeine )* Randbemerkung*:
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich mich bei einigen meiner Artikel scheinbar als S5-Nostalgiker oute, habe aber selbst den Eindruck, dass mittlerweile auch eine Menge S7-Nostalgiker unterwegs sind, die alles ablehnen, was sie von Step7 nicht kennen.

Ich denke, bei der heutigen und zukünftigen Prozessorleistung steht uns das Beste aus beiden Lagern zu.

Denkt nicht so konservativ 

Gruss Werner


----------



## bike (2 Juli 2011)

heisch schrieb:


> Aktuell ?
> Du, natürlich!



Das verstehe ich nicht.
Aber das ist relativ egal.

Wenn dir klar ist wie Compiler funktioniert müsst dir klar sein, dass es so wie es willst nie gehen kann.

Wenn eine "reserve"  Variable verwendet wird,  ist diese im Programmcode auch definiert. 
Woher soll der Compiler wissen, dass dies ein Variable ist, die in Form, Farbe, Aussehen und Größe problemlos geändert werden kann? 
Wenn man sich vernünftige, strukturierte Programmierung angewöhnt hat, passiert so etwas eigentlich weniger.

Wenn du diese Problem hast mit dem Programmieren, solltest du dir ernsthaft Gedanken machen, ob du nicht etwas falsch machst.

Denn wenn du in die Verlegenheit kommst, andere PLC zu programmieren, dann gute Nacht Deutschland.


bike


----------



## heisch (3 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht.
> Aber das ist relativ egal.
> 
> Wenn dir klar ist wie Compiler funktioniert müsst dir klar sein, dass es so wie es willst nie gehen kann.
> ...





Dein Zitat bezog sich auf einen anderen Themenbereich.
Dein Kommentar ist für jeden, der mal Compiler gebaut hat, bzw. an  Prototyp-Maschinen mit sich ständig ändernden Vorgaben bzw. richtig  grossen Anlagen, die bereits produzieren, an denen aber noch rumgebaut  wird, selbsterklärend.
Jetzt wissen wir ja, wer sich richtig auskennt.
    Daher ist (trotz mir) Deutschland noch nicht verloren.
 
Ich bedanke mich für den technisch fundierten und objektiven Beitrag.

Werner


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juli 2011)

@Bike:
Die Sache mit der Struktur-Änderung kann ich als Wunsch verstehen. Ich muß gestehen, dass ich mich über etwas Ähnliches auch schon mal geärgert habe. Ich habe auch schon mal Platzhalter durch "richtige Variablen" ersetzt.

@Heisch:
Die Sache mit den Labels ist für mich so allerdings nicht nachvollziehbar. Entweder ich beziehe sie auch ein Netzwerk oder auf den Baustein. Ich würde hier aber auch "auf den Baustein" favourisieren. Ein Misch-Masch ist m.E. nicht sinnvoll.
Ich weiß aber, dass es "in der guten alten S5-Zeit" noch Netzwerkbezogen machbar war - das haben wir doch aber hinter uns ... oder ???

Gruß
Larry​


----------



## heisch (3 Juli 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Heisch:
> Die Sache mit den Labels ist für mich so allerdings nicht nachvollziehbar. Entweder ich beziehe sie auch ein Netzwerk oder auf den Baustein. Ich würde hier aber auch "auf den Baustein" favourisieren. Ein Misch-Masch ist m.E. nicht sinnvoll.
> Ich weiß aber, dass es "in der guten alten S5-Zeit" noch Netzwerkbezogen machbar war - das haben wir doch aber hinter uns ... oder ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Larry,
ich will die Baustein-globalen Label nicht abschaffen! Das wird aus meinem Ursprungsartikel (Nummer 94 in diesem Thread) vielleicht nicht deutlich.

Es geht auch nicht darum, den Programmierer zu gängeln, im Gegenteil.
Bei vernünftiger Realisierung bekommt der Programmierer, der nicht gezielt lokale Labels benutzen will, davon garnix mit.

Dazukommen sollen lediglich lokale labels.
gewünschte Zusatzeigenschaften: 
1. gleicher Label-Name in unterschiedlichen Netzwerken möglich.
2. entweder die globalen oder die lokalen Labels, welche, das ist mir gleich, sollen eine zusätzliche Kennzeichnung erhalten. Das kann der Compiler machen oder der Programmierer festlegen, oder der Compiler kann per Knopfdruck die Labels entsprechend kennzeichnen... da bin ich flexibel.
(Das ist compiler-technisch ein Klacks, glaub's mir, ich habe schon mehr als einen geschrieben, auch wenn es den Untergang Deutschlands einleitet 

Dadurch ergeben sich folgende Vorteile
aus 1.: entsprechend aufgebaute Netzwerke können einfach kopiert werden, ohne sich um neue Labelnamen kümmern zu müssen. (siehe Beispiel im Artikel 94, sowie Folgeartikel von jd_otter und Helmut_von_der_Reparatur)
aus 2.: An Hand der Label-Darstellung sieht man sofort, ob es nur in diesem Netzwerk als Zieladresse genutzt wird oder aber auch aus anderen Netzwerken angesprungen wird. Das ist IMHO gerade bei fremden Programmen sehr hilfreich.  (Denk mal an die Glaubensdiskussion, die Ende der 70er getobt hat: IF THEN ELSE gegen GOTO <label> , Spagetticode! )

Bei KOP/FUP/AWL hängen wir noch am Label, da wäre maschinelle Unterstützung sinnvoll und an Hand der aktuellen Prozessorleistung auch problemlos machbar. (bei der Programmierumgebung vernünftige Programmierung und Programmiersprachen  vorausgesetzt. )


Gruss 

Werner


----------



## bike (3 Juli 2011)

heisch schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar ist für jeden, der mal Compiler gebaut hat, bzw. an  Prototyp-Maschinen mit sich ständig ändernden Vorgaben bzw. richtig  grossen Anlagen, die bereits produzieren, an denen aber noch rumgebaut  wird, selbsterklärend



Ich programmiere regelmäßig  Prototypen.
Doch ich bin der Meinung, dass viele Probleme sich vermeiden lassen, wenn am Anfang mehr Zeit für das Design des Programms und den notwendigen Schnittstellen, auch innerhalb eines Programms, verwenden würde.


bike


----------



## orion (3 Juli 2011)

*Tetris Musik*

Das die Super Software immer auf sich warten lässt würde ich mir zur überbrücken immer wieder Musik einlagen wünschen. 

Jetzt mal ehrlich habe ein einziges Projekt mit den Müll machen müssen und ich weiß eins wenn es so weiter geht mit der Software wird das nix.


----------



## daschris (4 Juli 2011)

hi orion
kannst du das auch ein bisschen konkretisieren? wenn du ein projekt mit der v11 gemacht hast gibts ja sicher ein paar probleme und wuensche... oder wollen wir hier den thread nur mit polemik fuellen


----------



## IBFS (4 Juli 2011)

orion schrieb:


> Das die Super Software immer auf sich warten lässt würde ich mir zur überbrücken immer wieder Musik einlagen wünschen.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich habe ein einziges Projekt mit den Müll machen müssen und ich weiß eins wenn es so weiter geht mit der Software wird das nix.



Du hast innerhalb von fast 1,5 Jahren nur ein Projekt mit einer S7-1200 gemacht?

Dabei ging es dir doch gut von der Hand, wie du hier schon hier am 24.02.2010 geschrieben hast:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=245368&postcount=4



> *S7-1200 und LibNoDave Run*
> Hallo,
> so ich habe mit LibNoDave eine Verbindung auf eine S7-1200 herstellen können.
> Als Protokoll habe ich das Iso/TCP CPU benutzt.
> ...


Wenn das alles solch ein Käse ist, wäre Zeit genug gewesen das hier konstruktiv zu posten.   

Frank


----------



## jd_otter (6 September 2011)

Sorry, war'ne Weile Offline, daher hier etwas verspätet meine Meinung.



heisch schrieb:


> *Editor-Verhalten bei KOP/FUP/AWL*
> Das Netzwerk-Handling sollte gegenüber S7 verbessert werden:
> 
> 1. Sprung auf Netzwerk (z.B. 5) also : Step7 : <CTL E> -> 5 sollte auf Netzwerk 5 landen, nicht auf Netzwerk 4,5
> ...


 


bike schrieb:


> Ein Werkzeug sollte man auch bedienen können.
> Wenn ich eine Seite runter will, dann will ich im Programmcode nicht im Netzwerk.
> Die Grenze auf ein Netzwerk legen ist sinnlos und vermutlich allein dein Wunsch.


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Zumindest sehe ich sehr wohl was der Werner meint und kann das nur unterstützen. Ich bin viel mehr Tastatur-orientiert als Maus-orientiert, und es wäre m.E. nach mehr als ein nettes Feature wenn Siemens sich diesbezüglich mal die Mühe machen würde auf eine ordentliche Ergonomie zu achten.




bike schrieb:


> Es sollte die allgemeine Bedienergonomie von WIn$ beibehalten werden und nicht noch mehr Eigensinn von BigS hier rein.


 
Damit bin ich übrigens genauso einverstanden. Es gibt unter WIN$ eine bestimmte Bedienphilosophie. Man kann die für gut halten oder nicht, aber es wäre mehr als sinnvoll dies so zu implementieren wo es geht. Es leuchtet nicht wirklich ein, dass eine bestimmte Funktion die, sagen wir, z.B. in Office auf eine bestimmte Art erledigt wird, in Step7 bzw. dem TIA Portal plötzlich auf eine andere Art erledigt werden muss.


----------



## bike (6 September 2011)

jd_otter schrieb:


> Damit bin ich übrigens genauso einverstanden. Es gibt unter WIN$ eine bestimmte Bedienphilosophie. Man kann die für gut halten oder nicht, aber es wäre mehr als sinnvoll dies so zu implementieren wo es geht. Es leuchtet nicht wirklich ein, dass eine bestimmte Funktion die, sagen wir, z.B. in Office auf eine bestimmte Art erledigt wird, in Step7 bzw. dem TIA Portal plötzlich auf eine andere Art erledigt werden muss.



Das geschieht doch bei Win$ regelmäßig.
Wenn ich mir die Bedienung von den letzten 5 Versionen von Office anschaue, dann ändert sich jedesmal viel. Und nicht immer zum bessern.

Das Thema von wegen Netzwerkgrenze, das ist eine persönliche Endscheidung.
Was antwortest du jemanden, der Maus orientiert arbeitet?


Daher: was ist schon Standard, wenn sich niemand daran hält?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2011)

Ist eigentlich jemanden aufgefallen das es in TIA selber keine Möglichkeit mehr
gibt ein Projekt zu packen, wieder ein Rückschritt zu Step 7 Old Style. Anstatt
den Zipper so zu gestalten, das ein Projekt mal per E-Mail zu einen Kollegen
schicken zu können, der in 'Sankt-Nirgendwo' ein wenig Unterstützung braucht, 
wurde da auch wieder nicht dran gedacht. 

Im übrigen ist TIA immer noch *viel zu langsam*, die Software läuft trotz
SP1 immer noch mit angezogener Handbremse.


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2011)

jd_otter schrieb:


> ... Es gibt unter WIN$ eine bestimmte Bedienphilosophie. ..



Die Art der Bedienphilosophie ist egal, Hauptsache gut gemacht.

Zeigt mir zwei Systeme verschiedener Hersteller die ähnlich zueinander sind. 
Selbst die alten STEP7 - Clones halten wenig von der Microsoft Ur-Philosophie.  

Es gibt so viele verschiedene Programmiersysteme. 
Es wäre schlimm, wenn diese alle gleich wären.

Frank


----------



## MCerv (6 September 2011)

Siemens will es doch nur besser machen, ... leider wissen sie nicht wie :lol:


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Siemens will es doch nur besser machen, ... leider wissen sie nicht wie :lol:



ne .. die fragen immer nur die falschen Leute, die zu allem ja und amen sagen. 

Frank


----------



## jd_otter (7 September 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die Art der Bedienphilosophie ist egal, Hauptsache gut gemacht.


 
Damit wäre ich einverstanden, wenn das Bedienkonzept dann auch durchgängig im ganzen Programm ist. Leider ist das bei Step7 v5.5 auch nicht der Fall (und auch nie gewesen). Vom TIA Portal habe ich noch zu wenig gesehen, als dass ich darüber eine Meinung haben könnte.


----------



## steuerung (7 Oktober 2011)

*Querverweise*

*Querverweise sollten aus  einem geöffnetem Datenbausteinfenster über die Reiter Info->Querverweise zur Verfügung gestellt werden wie unter den PLC-Variablen. (gleich wie in den PLC-Variablen

*Wenn man vom DB eine Querverweisliste erstellt werden keine Querverweise unter einem dem ersten struct angezeigt.


*Ebenfalls sollte in den Querverweislisten überlappende zugriffe sofort angezeigt werden und nicht über den umweg übers Kontextmenü. 

Gruß
steuerung


----------



## MCerv (7 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist TIA immer noch *viel zu langsam*, die Software läuft trotz SP1 immer noch mit angezogener Handbremse.



Das war doch bei WinCCflex anfangs das Gleiche, also erstmal 2 Jahre warten <lol>


----------



## Toki0604 (7 Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
ich war die letzten 3 Tage in Hannover bei Siemens und habe den TIA-SysUp Umsteigerkurs auf TIA-Portal gemacht.
Dabei sind mir 2 Dinge etwas aufgestoßen.
1. Baugruppen werden erst ab Baujahr 10/2007 unterstützt...
2. AG-Abzug mit "Laden in PG" noch nicht möglich...
Punkt 2 soll ja bald nachgearbeitet werden, aber für ältere Baugruppen ist nichts angedacht. Ich hoffe das Siemens sich das noch einmal überlegt und dafür mal ein Update oder SP rausbringt.
Für uns Instandhalter die an (bedingt) unbekannten und teilweise alten Anlagen arbeiten müssen finde ich das sehr hinderlich.
Man kann zwar Step7 und TIA parallel nutzen, aber schöner wäre es nur 1 Programm zu benötigen.
Sonst finde ich das das Programm einen guten Eindruck macht und einige Dinge benutzerfreundlicher gestaltet wurden. Wir werden es aber wohl bis nächstes Jahr noch etwas reifen lassen.:wink:


Gruß
Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (7 Oktober 2011)

@rostiger Nagel,

zu dem Zipper hat man uns gesagt das dieser bewusst weggelassen wurde.
Aus preislichen Gründen sicherlich, aber in der Hauptsache wegen lizenztechnischer Unwegsamkeiten. (laut Trainer)
Man soll einfach mit einem eigenen Zipper seiner Wahl den Projektordner passend verarzten.
Die Geschwindigkeit soll mit der Win7 64Bit Version, die im November fertig sein soll, einen ordentlichen Schub bekommen. (warten wir´s ab)

Gruß
Toki


----------



## IBFS (7 Oktober 2011)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Man kann zwar Step7 und TIA parallel nutzen, aber schöner wäre es nur 1 Programm zu benötigen.



So ein Wunsch ist etwas naiv, man stelle sich mal vor es bestünde dann der Wunsch mit TIA auch noch S3 oder S7 programmieren zu wollen. 

Fast alle anderen Anbieter die ich kenne:

Rockwell, Mitsubishi, AEG, ABB, ... ,usw.

machen einen totalen Schnitt in der Art eines Fallbeils
oder stellen die Software nach sehr kurzer Abkündigung
gleich ganz ein, z.B. AEG.

Da ist mir der "Versuch" von SIEMENS, so laut es auch gerade knirscht
schon bedeutend lieber. 

Frank


----------



## Toki0604 (8 Oktober 2011)

Hi IBFS,

ich gebe dir generell zwar recht, aber in Bezug auf die älteren Baugruppen der S7 
kann ein Hardware-Katalog doch so schwierig nicht sein..

Ansonsten will ich dem Portal nix böses 

Gruß
Toki


----------



## IBFS (8 Oktober 2011)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Hi IBFS,
> 
> ich gebe dir generell zwar recht, aber in Bezug auf die älteren Baugruppen der S7
> kann ein Hardware-Katalog doch so schwierig nicht sein..
> ...



Ich sehe das auch nicht bierernst. 

Um es nachvollziehbar zu machen, es geht NICHT darum, das es 
schwierig wäre alle 6ES7 -Nummern in den Katalog aufzunehmen.

Das Problem und der extreme Kostenfaktor ist, das du alle HW-
Varianten nicht nur projektieren und migrieren können musst,
sondern du musst das definitiv an einem Versuchsaubau real
ausprobieren. Und zwar vorher  STEP7 V5.X und nachher V11.
Und das ggf. auch noch für verschiedene Firmwarestände.

Das dauert Monate. Daher hat man zu Anfang versucht mit dem
Stichtag einen Mittelweg zu finden. Das es überhaupt eine
Migration gibt, war am Beginn der TIA-Entwicklung keinesfalls sicher.

Frank


----------

